# Questions for NBAdraft.net!



## OZZY

Ok I will start the "offical" thread to ask nbadraft.net questions about the draft. There is no sense in Mr. Mauer or Mr. Young searching for questions in different threads so lets just put them all into one.


*Ask away, I will start off....*


1)What is the reasoning behind Detroit picking Darko? He is a very young player and the Pistons were on the edge of making the NBA finals, wouldn't they want a more productive player in that spot, because most of the time teams with the #2 pick have time to develop prospects, but the Pistons are in the hunt right now! And I doubt Darko will push them over the hump to the finals, he is not even 18 I believe and only averaged around 7 a game in europe. 


2)Kirk Hinrich, I like this kid he can really defend and can push the ball up court as good as anyone. But since some players dropped because the were not "true PG's" and were not great at running a team wouldn't Kirk drop? Because he did not even average 5 assists per game in college, so who do you know he can run a team at the PG. He has great size and is a wonderful defender but he really is not a true PG.


3)How long to you think it will take Sofoklis Schortsanitis to develop into a good basketball player? And how good can he really be when it is all said and done?


4)Who would you say are the top 5 shooters in this years draft?



Thanks for answering.


----------



## The_Franchise

I really love the information you have on NBADraft.net, and I believe it is the most comprehensive nba draft site on the net. However, I can't seem to follow some of the choices of players you have for certain teams.

My mock:
http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=31725&forumid=8

1. Chicago taking Maciej Lampe. Any knowledgable Bulls fan knows that they will either take Wade or Pietrus. Why do you have them taking a foreign guy who will be stashed away for a while? I also don't believe Lampe will fall to the #7 spot.

2. We know Milwaukee is a rebuilding team. So having them take PF Sweetney, when they already have Tim Thomas, HUH? Expect them to go big, EXTRA big, with Baby Shaq, Sofoklis Schortiantis. This guy is a monster, he's young and from the articles I've read can run the floor well. So why is he so low?

3. New York taking a point guard? That's ludicrous! They're desperate for a big man, and if necessary they may even take Podkolzin. 

4. What are your thoughts on the talent of Nbudi Ebi? How is his development coming along? Should we be expecting the skinny high schoolers (Outlaw, Ebi) to slip?

5. What's the deal with Varejao? The biggest slipper so far in terms of your draft, how committed is he to coming into the NBA? Can this be due to his lack of maturity?

Thanks, great job on the FA's, the 'Team Needs' page is brilliant, keep up the great work. But Stoudemire being the Suns Franchise player? Don't count on it!

Suggestions: Perhaps some video footage of these international prospects.


----------



## Wink

I noticed you have Marcus Banks at 15. Do you really believe he can and will go this high as of now, or are you predicting big things from him at pre-draft camps?


----------



## rainman

i know this is directed to nbadraft.net but i want to chime in,if i'm out of line then what the hell.what people have to realize in detroit possibly picking darko over carmelo is this.as good as melo is there just are a lot of 6-7 guys out there that can play the 3 put up some numbers(maybe even be an all star)on the other hand 7-0 guys(7-5 wingspan)who are highly skilled come along very rarely.to me this is a no brainer i dont even know why people would bring it up.the fact is the real debate with nba scouts was who was better between lebron and darko and i havent heard a definitive answer on that subject.


----------



## Nimreitz

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 2. We know Milwaukee is a rebuilding team. So having them take PF Sweetney, when they already have Tim Thomas, HUH? Expect them to go big, EXTRA big, with Baby Shaq, Sofoklis Schortiantis. This guy is a monster, he's young and from the articles I've read can run the floor well. So why is he so low?


I'm from Milwaukee, and despite what a lot of people seem to think, Tim Thomas is NOT a Power Forward. Look for the Bucks to trade the pick, an article in the Journal Sentinal the other day suggests them trading for Brian Grant and his huge contract. It suggests that Payton may agree to a sign and trade to Miami, and that for Payton (or Cassell if Payton stays) the Heat may be willing to eat another big contract (Caffey or Mason).

There are just too many question marks with the available players for the 8 spot that the Bucks may take, Lampe is a question mark, Kamen could be another Pryz, Sofaklis may not be that good. So expect a trade. But yeah, we're getting a big man.


----------



## Kmasonbx

Detroit has already made it known they are taking Darko, so Melo is going 3rd. Those 3 picks are already set, they all might even be signed before the draft happens. Bulls will not take a big man, they already have Chandler and Curry, with the 7th pick you don't take someone that is going to be a backup. The Bulls are going to take a wing scorer to take some pressure off Rose. 

The fact that Darko only averages 7 points in Europe, really means nothing, remember Gasol only averaged like 3 points and came to the NBA and averaged 17. One summer working out with NBA trainers and NBA players will bring out the talent a European player has.


----------



## FSH

> Originally posted by <b>Kmasonbx</b>!
> Bulls will not take a big man, they already have Chandler and Curry, with the 7th pick you don't take someone that is going to be a backup. The Bulls are going to take a wing scorer to take some pressure off Rose.


Yea that is what i was gonna say there is no way the bulls will take a big man they will go after someone like Wade/Hayes/Pietrus


----------



## TMOD

> The fact that Darko only averages 7 points in Europe, really means nothing, remember Gasol only averaged like 3 points and came to the NBA and averaged 17. One summer working out with NBA trainers and NBA players will bring out the talent a European player has.


Doesn't Darko average 16 and 7? Pau averaged 11 a game, but significantly improved his play in the postseason.


----------



## toiletscrubber

I don't have any questions for Mr. Young, but I just think compare to prevous mock draft, this mock is missing a honourable mention page for players who are projected undrafted. I like this page because my team the Raptors has a late second round picks, and I want to see what players will be available.

I also want to thank nbadraft.net for making such a great page!


----------



## Marcus13

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> I really love the information you have on NBADraft.net, and I believe it is the most comprehensive nba draft site on the net. However, I can't seem to follow some of the choices of players you have for certain teams.
> 
> My mock:
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=31725&forumid=8
> 
> 1. Chicago taking Maciej Lampe. Any knowledgable Bulls fan knows that they will either take Wade or Pietrus. Why do you have them taking a foreign guy who will be stashed away for a while? I also don't believe Lampe will fall to the #7 spot.
> \


I dont think Jarvis is out yet


----------



## OZZY

Where is Marcus Hatten? He put up the stats last year, he led his team in rebounding, scoring and passing! He had 7 games with 4 or more steals and had one game with 10 steals against Syracuse. He averaged 22 points a game, 6 rebounds, and 4 assists a game.

So why is Hatten not being considering a draft prospect? The only thing I can see is that he probably can not hit a NBA 3 point shot, but that could come in time. That along with the fact that he is not a ture PG, even though I think he averaged more assits than Hinrich. He is athletic enough, he can get steals and he can rebound, and he is about as creative as you can get when it comes to scoring.


----------



## AdamIllman

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> i know this is directed to nbadraft.net but i want to chime in,if i'm out of line then what the hell.what people have to realize in detroit possibly picking darko over carmelo is this.as good as melo is there just are a lot of 6-7 guys out there that can play the 3 put up some numbers(maybe even be an all star)on the other hand 7-0 guys(7-5 wingspan)who are highly skilled come along very rarely.to me this is a no brainer i dont even know why people would bring it up.the fact is the real debate with nba scouts was who was better between lebron and darko and i havent heard a definitive answer on that subject.



Dirk Nowitski
Pau Gasol
Nikoloz Tskitishvili
Darko Milicic
Maciej Lampe
Tiago Splitter

............They aren't very rare anymore.


----------



## The_Franchise

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont think Jarvis is out yet


Trust me, Jarvis will slip.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> 1)What is the reasoning behind Detroit picking Darko? He is a very young player and the Pistons were on the edge of making the NBA finals, wouldn't they want a more productive player in that spot, because most of the time teams with the #2 pick have time to develop prospects, but the Pistons are in the hunt right now! And I doubt Darko will push them over the hump to the finals, he is not even 18 I believe and only averaged around 7 a game in europe.
> 
> 
> 2)Kirk Hinrich, I like this kid he can really defend and can push the ball up court as good as anyone. But since some players dropped because the were not "true PG's" and were not great at running a team wouldn't Kirk drop? Because he did not even average 5 assists per game in college, so who do you know he can run a team at the PG. He has great size and is a wonderful defender but he really is not a true PG.
> 
> 
> 3)How long to you think it will take Sofoklis Schortsanitis to develop into a good basketball player? And how good can he really be when it is all said and done?
> 
> 
> 4)Who would you say are the top 5 shooters in this years draft?




1. Detroit will pick Darko because he fits a need they only other player to consider is Carmello Anthony. The problem there is that they have Tayshaun Prince, Corlis Williamson and Curry. So there is kind of a log jam. At power forward they have Wallace who will switch at times playing the center positon. Then there is Clifford Robinson and Don Reid. Robinson has really showed his age this year and Reid is solid but not a standout by any means. Darko just makes more sense they have a need. Plus they can wait a little on his development. Never judge a player by his stats Ozzy never!

2. Ozzy there you go again judging a player by his stats. Hinrich is a point guard he has had to play the 2-guard slot because of Miles. He has a lot of the qualities you look for in a point guard. I must admit I like a few other PG's than him but he should be a solid player. 

3. Shorty as I like to call him is a very talented kid. After watching him he will have a vast amount of things to work on. He could be a great plyer when everything is said and done. But like Darko and Lebron Shorty is a teenager who will need some time to adjust to the NBA. If I had to wager on how quick he will become a solid player in the NBA i would say one year to a year and a half.



4. Top 5 shooters in draft
1. K. Korver
2. M. Carroll
3. K. Hinrich
4. R. Douglas
5. J. Hayes


Matthew Maurer
Senior Scout
NBA Draft.net


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> 1. Chicago taking Maciej Lampe. Any knowledgable Bulls fan knows that they will either take Wade or Pietrus. Why do you have them taking a foreign guy who will be stashed away for a while? I also don't believe Lampe will fall to the #7 spot.
> 
> 2. We know Milwaukee is a rebuilding team. So having them take PF Sweetney, when they already have Tim Thomas, HUH? Expect them to go big, EXTRA big, with Baby Shaq, Sofoklis Schortiantis. This guy is a monster, he's young and from the articles I've read can run the floor well. So why is he so low?
> 
> 3. New York taking a point guard? That's ludicrous! They're desperate for a big man, and if necessary they may even take Podkolzin.
> 
> 4. What are your thoughts on the talent of Nbudi Ebi? How is his development coming along? Should we be expecting the skinny high schoolers (Outlaw, Ebi) to slip?
> 
> 5. What's the deal with Varejao? The biggest slipper so far in terms of your draft, how committed is he to coming into the NBA? Can this be due to his lack of maturity?
> 
> Thanks, great job on the FA's, the 'Team Needs' page is brilliant, keep up the great work. But Stoudemire being the Suns Franchise player? Don't count on it!
> 
> Suggestions: Perhaps some video footage of these international prospects.



1. To be honest it will be hard to get a good gauge on the Bulls due to all the current trade rumors. But remember they might decide that they want Crawford at the two and JWill at point. I know it failed before but those are there two most talented guards. Lampe is a mid lottery guy will Ford, Bosh and Kaman surely to go ahead of him why couldn't he go 7 or 8? I don't think that's that much much of a drop 

2. Tim Thomas first of all is a small forward he never liked getting banged on even when he was in high school. So don't expect him to enjoy it now. And Maybe they will go big with a Shortsiandes but there are some questions about him. I don't think 14 is all that low I mean Sweetney is after Darko, Bosh, and Lampe the best PF available. 

3. Why would they take a big guy when they don't really have a point guard that can get him the ball? Plus you have to take into account that the east and for that matter the NBA is very center depleted. They can get away without having a true center for a couple years. 

4. I think when all is said and done Ebi will be back in Arizona and Outlaw at MSU with Perkins going to Memphis as well.

5. Don't beileve the hype Anderson is comitted to making the NBA it's his contract. His buyout may be too much if he can't get a top 10 promise.


Matthew Maurer
Senior Scout
NBA Draft.net


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> I don't have any questions for Mr. Young, but I just think compare to prevous mock draft, this mock is missing a honourable mention page for players who are projected undrafted. I like this page because my team the Raptors has a late second round picks, and I want to see what players will be available.
> 
> I also want to thank nbadraft.net for making such a great page!





We will be putting up an honorable mention page very soon !



Matthew Maurer
Senior Scout
NBA Draft.net


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> Where is Marcus Hatten? He put up the stats last year, he led his team in rebounding, scoring and passing! He had 7 games with 4 or more steals and had one game with 10 steals against Syracuse. He averaged 22 points a game, 6 rebounds, and 4 assists a game.
> 
> So why is Hatten not being considering a draft prospect? The only thing I can see is that he probably can not hit a NBA 3 point shot, but that could come in time. That along with the fact that he is not a ture PG, even though I think he averaged more assits than Hinrich. He is athletic enough, he can get steals and he can rebound, and he is about as creative as you can get when it comes to scoring.




I think Hatten is an NBA prospect very much but he does have some heavy and I mean heavy compeition. Here are some examples: 
M. Daniels
R. Douglas 
S. Blake
Q. Ross
R. Dupree
T. Bell
K. Korver
M. Carrol
T. Hansen
J. Howard
K. Bogans

Those are just a few off the top of my head that are battling to get drafted in the second round. And those are just the seniors I'm not even talking about underclassmen and International players!!!


Matthew Maurer
Senior Scout
NBA Draft.net


----------



## thegza

How good of a prospect do you rank Carmelo Anthony?


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> How good of a prospect do you rank Carmelo Anthony?



I think Carmello Anthony will be a star but I'm not yet sold if he will be a franchise player. 


Matthew Maurer
Senior Scout
NBA Draft.net


----------



## OZZY

*Thank you for taking time to answer our questoins!*



I will try to leave stats out of my posts from now on, I just use stats as evidence in a way, but I agree stats are not that important.



More questions

1)If I was a NBA team GM, what would you tell me about Rick Rickert, should we draft him why or why not?

2)What do you think of Leandrinho Barbosa? And does Tony Parkers success in the league help his draft stock?

3)What do you think of Pavel Podkolzine? Some people have said he can't even walk, and others say he is a fine prospects, is he for real?

4)So you really think Ebi, Outlaw and Perkins will go to college? I find that hard to believe, because they obviously want to make the jump and I doubt if they are real anxious about doing college work.

5)What would be your list of the top 10 athletes in the draft? I think a prospects athletic ability is very important when it comes to the draft. Because athletes have "upside" they can improve. Great basketball skills and great athletic skills can make a great player, but they obviously have to be motivated.

6)How much emphasis do you guys put on competitiveness or passion for the game? Is that why some players get drafted and how much do you look at it. Because is does determine how great they will be in the end.



Thanks for answering.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

1. Where will Travis Hansen be drafted? What do you think of him?

2. Is Tommy Smith of ASU a potential steal??

Thanks


----------



## rainman

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Detroit will pick Darko because he fits a need they only other player to consider is Carmello Anthony. The problem there is that they have Tayshaun Prince, Corlis Williamson and Curry. So there is kind of a log jam. At power forward they have Wallace who will switch at times playing the center positon. Then there is Clifford Robinson and Don Reid. Robinson has really showed his age this year and Reid is solid but not a standout by any means. Darko just makes more sense they have a need. Plus they can wait a little on his development. Never judge a player by his stats Ozzy never!
> 
> 2. Ozzy there you go again judging a player by his stats. Hinrich is a point guard he has had to play the 2-guard slot because of Miles. He has a lot of the qualities you look for in a point guard. I must admit I like a few other PG's than him but he should be a solid player.
> 
> 3. Shorty as I like to call him is a very talented kid. After watching him he will have a vast amount of things to work on. He could be a great plyer when everything is said and done. But like Darko and Lebron Shorty is a teenager who will need some time to adjust to the NBA. If I had to wager on how quick he will become a solid player in the NBA i would say one year to a year and a half.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Top 5 shooters in draft
> 1. K. Korver
> 2. M. Carroll
> 3. K. Hinrich
> 4. R. Douglas
> 5. J. Hayes
> 
> 
> Matthew Maurer
> Senior Scout
> NBA Draft.net



hey matt,good work as usual,here's is where i disagree on the darko fitting a need statement,at 17 its a pretty safe bet that things in detroit will change over the coming years.i think the pick between carmelo and milicic should be based on who is the better talent,as we all know the blazers passed on m.j. years ago because they had drexler.personally i think darko clearly has the bigger upside because of his size,skill and competitiveness.


----------



## Bball_Doctor

1. How much has Sofo improved in the last 4 months. How well do you think he will do defensively in the NBA? 

2. Your thoughts on Olu and Denham Brown...I'm Canadian:grinning: .


----------



## The_Franchise

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 1. To be honest it will be hard to get a good gauge on the Bulls due to all the current trade rumors. But remember they might decide that they want Crawford at the two and JWill at point. I know it failed before but those are there two most talented guards. Lampe is a mid lottery guy will Ford, Bosh and Kaman surely to go ahead of him why couldn't he go 7 or 8? I don't think that's that much much of a drop
> 
> 2. Tim Thomas first of all is a small forward he never liked getting banged on even when he was in high school. So don't expect him to enjoy it now. And Maybe they will go big with a Shortsiandes but there are some questions about him. I don't think 14 is all that low I mean Sweetney is after Darko, Bosh, and Lampe the best PF available.
> 
> 3. Why would they take a big guy when they don't really have a point guard that can get him the ball? Plus you have to take into account that the east and for that matter the NBA is very center depleted. They can get away without having a true center for a couple years.
> 
> 4. I think when all is said and done Ebi will be back in Arizona and Outlaw at MSU with Perkins going to Memphis as well.
> 
> 5. Don't beileve the hype Anderson is comitted to making the NBA it's his contract. His buyout may be too much if he can't get a top 10 promise.
> 
> 
> Matthew Maurer
> Senior Scout
> NBA Draft.net


Yes, the Bulls so called SF dilemna, it should be interesting to see how that pans out. Rose will now need to take the backseat, as this franchise is building around it's inside men Curry and Chandler. Not too sure how a guy like Crawford will handle that, I see him being packaged off with Robinson's bad contract for a young SF. 

I just think on the Sofoklis issue, Sweetney is a possibility but Sofoklis is very young and has the potential to change the outlook of this team. Franchise player, maybe not, but can still have a bigger impact than Sweetney.

I have to disagree with the New York thing. Milos Vujanic, Charlie Ward, Howard Eisley. They aren't going to keep adding to this list of point guards, although Kirk Hinrich would be an excellent addition to their perimeter. Getting a center immediately gives you an edge in the East. If Sofoklis doesnt reach them, they'll go with Podkolzine.

Jarvis Hayes will slip, until after the 15th pick.

One more question:

1. How do you combine international scouting reports with that of national scouts to come up with a comprehensive ranking system?

P.S. COULD MOD PLEASE STICKY THIS?


----------



## OZZY

1)What players have the highest stock? Rank your top 5 prospects on the hot list.

2)What players have the lowest stock? Rank your top 5 prospects on the way down.

3)Why are more of the foreign big men compared to Dirk? Do they all play sub par defense and have bad post moves even though they are 7+ inches. Seriously why the comparisons also to Dirk?

4)What would have to happen for these players to get drafted? Would they need a awesome pre-draft camp? And if so what kind of numbers would they have to put up etc.

Chris Massie
Earl Barron
Steve Blake
Jason Gardner
Hollis Price

5)Is it just me or is Kyle Korver way to slow for the NBA?


Thanks for answering.


----------



## spartanfan2003

Can we have a sneak preview for the 2005 Mock, like maybe some of the bigger names in it (especially the #1 pick)? 

Do you think any of these guys will be drafted, and if so, around where? 

a.Kelvin Torbert (Sporting News' HS Player of the Year in 2000)
b.Chris Hill (Team leader of Michigan State and top five Big Ten player according to some people)
c.Alan Anderson (MSU's leading scorer)
d.Paul Davis
e.Shannon Brown

Not to long ago, James White was in the top two or three places on your mock draft. What is his draft status as of now?

Thanks if you answer any or all of these. :yes:


----------



## rocketeer

who would you rather have, caron butler or carmelo anthony?

does any one on texas besides tj ford have a chance to get drafted?(not this year since none of them entered, but in the next couple of years)


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> 1)If I was a NBA team GM, what would you tell me about Rick Rickert, should we draft him why or why not?
> 
> 2)What do you think of Leandrinho Barbosa? And does Tony Parkers success in the league help his draft stock?
> 
> 3)What do you think of Pavel Podkolzine? Some people have said he can't even walk, and others say he is a fine prospects, is he for real?
> 
> 4)So you really think Ebi, Outlaw and Perkins will go to college? I find that hard to believe, because they obviously want to make the jump and I doubt if they are real anxious about doing college work.
> 
> 5)What would be your list of the top 10 athletes in the draft? I think a prospects athletic ability is very important when it comes to the draft. Because athletes have "upside" they can improve. Great basketball skills and great athletic skills can make a great player, but they obviously have to be motivated.
> 
> 6)How much emphasis do you guys put on competitiveness or passion for the game? Is that why some players get drafted and how much do you look at it. Because is does determine how great they will be in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for answering.




1. Well first it would depend on who was left on the board if one of the HS'ers were left I would have to go with them. Don't get me wrong Rickert has potential. But the problem lies that this is a very talent and deep draft. Underclassmen and overseas guys that have declared pushes him down a little. Now I would say that the could has excellent shooting ability. His offensive skills are truly rare for his size. The downside would be that defensively he will have problems guarding a small forwards and lacks the bulk to guard power forwards. 
P.S. I will be having a scouting report on him next udate!

2. I think Barbosa after seeing really could become a great player. He will remind you of Gilbert Arenas fast and very aggresive. Absolutely Parker helped a ton of overseas point guards. Overseas player have always had players that were standouts such as C- Sabonis, PF- Radja, SF- Kukoc, and SG- S. Marciulionis but there was no point guard. T. Parker is the first from overseas.

3. Pavel Podkolzine I haven't seen as much to tell you the truth I have only seen two games. But I can tell you I'm not a hyped about the guy as other sites. He does have some natural insticts he shows solid timming on his blocks and is decently mobile. But he is still a project and might not help a team for some time. Offensively he is still in developing.

4. Heah trust me those guys aren't dumd when everything is said and done I can see Lang and maybe Outlaw or Villanueva. But I think Ebi and Perkins will go to college. 

5. Not in any order.

R. Dupree
M. Pietrus
M. Banks
L. Barbosa
T. Outlaw
T. Smith
Q. Ross
D. Jones
TJ Ford
M. Hatten
T. Hansen
J. Hamilton
D. Zimmerman
J. Hargett

6. GTreast question there is a huge emphasis on competitiveness or passion for the game. Huge and that is the reason why some guys will go before others. Every heard the expression "Talent is everything" Well heart is and work ethic are the other things.


Matthew Maurer
Senior Scout
NBA Draft.net


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> 1. Where will Travis Hansen be drafted? What do you think of him?
> 
> 2. Is Tommy Smith of ASU a potential steal??
> 
> Thanks




1. Right now I have him as a mid second rounder but with workouts and Chicago pre draft camp. He could really propel himself into the first round. I think Hansen is a great player he athletic and has greatly improved on his perimeter shooting. When I was at the Pourtsmouth pre-draft camp he and Smith were hands down the best players there.

2. Definately I think his game is taylor mad for the NBA. I think come draft day he will be one of those second round steals.

P.S. I will have scouting reports of them on the next update!


Matthew Maurer
Senior Scout
NBA Draft.net


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> hey matt,good work as usual,here's is where i disagree on the darko fitting a need statement,at 17 its a pretty safe bet that things in detroit will change over the coming years.i think the pick between carmelo and milicic should be based on who is the better talent,as we all know the blazers passed on m.j. years ago because they had drexler.personally i think darko clearly has the bigger upside because of his size,skill and competitiveness.



Well in that case I am in total agreement I think Darko is the bigger talent.




Matthew Maurer
Senior Scout
NBA Draft.net


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> 1. How much has Sofo improved in the last 4 months. How well do you think he will do defensively in the NBA?
> 
> 2. Your thoughts on Olu and Denham Brown...I'm Canadian




1. Shorty has improved greatly over the past few moths he has cleaned up his post footwork a little, and has polished a few of his low post moves. All though all those things will still needs refining. Defensively he might struggle to stay on the floor his first year in the NBA. 


2. I was extremely impressed with Brown's freshman year at UCONN he was a excellent shooter. He makes me wonder how long will he stay there though. There have been some rumors that he is a two year player. I think he will leave after his junior year. Olu I can't wait to see at Arkansas. But I do question how long he will stay.


Matthew Maurer
Senior Scout
NBA Draft.net


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> 1. How do you combine international scouting reports with that of national scouts to come up with a comprehensive ranking system?



Can you go into more detail with this question? I think the question that you are asking me is how do you combine international players with American player to from rankings? If that is wrong write back.I just want to make sure I answer this in the way you want.


Matthew Maurer
Senior Scout
NBA Draft.net


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

Matthew, the Grizzlies are solid at every position without being great. What do they do at #13? Surely they wouldn't take another PF, or even a SF... Would there be any players at the 1/2/5 spots worth taking, or should they go for the most talented player available?


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> 1)What players have the highest stock? Rank your top 5 prospects on the hot list.
> 
> 2)What players have the lowest stock? Rank your top 5 prospects on the way down.
> 
> 3)Why are more of the foreign big men compared to Dirk? Do they all play sub par defense and have bad post moves even though they are 7+ inches. Seriously why the comparisons also to Dirk?
> 
> 4)What would have to happen for these players to get drafted? Would they need a awesome pre-draft camp? And if so what kind of numbers would they have to put up etc.
> 
> Chris Massie
> Earl Barron
> Steve Blake
> Jason Gardner
> Hollis Price
> 
> 5)Is it just me or is Kyle Korver way to slow for the NBA?
> 
> 
> Thanks for answering.



1) What players have the highest stock? Rank your top 5 prospects on the hot list.
1. L. Barbosa
2. M. Lampe
3. J. Powell
4. M. Banks
5. D. Wade 


2) What players have the lowest stock? Rank your top 5 prospects on the way down.
1.Earl Barron
2. Marvin Stone
3. R. Grafs
4. M. Bonner
5. J. Gardner


3. Well I think at times it has a little to do with unconscious labeling we all do it for the most part compare white players with white players and black players with black players. Foreign players with foreign players. I think it is habit although it can at times be the truth. I do not compare anyone to Dirk but Lampe and yes it has to do with the fact that at this stage in his development he is almost near where Nowitzki was. Although Nowitzki was more, complete in terms of overall game Lampe is not that far away. Not to mention Dirk has become the standard that all tall Euro players are judged by just like T. Parker is the standard that Euro PG's are judged by. 


4)What would have to happen for these players to get drafted? Would they need a awesome pre-draft camp? And if so what kind of numbers would they have to put up etc.

Chris Massie - Must prove that he can handle the post at his height and that although 26 he still isn’t void of potential. 
Earl Barron – Show that Jason Keep’s and Will Mcdonald’s man handling of him at the P.I.T. was a fluke and shake his soft label.
Steve Blake – Prove that he can create offense for himself and show he can penetrate to the basket at will.
Jason Gardner – Prove that he is a real point guard and that his height will not be a problem.
Holis Price – Same as Gardner prove his PG skills.

5) Korver is slow but like Dan Marino in the NFL, his quick release should enable him to get his shot off plus he is very basketball savvy.


Matthew Maurer
Senior Scout
NBA Draft.net


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> Can we have a sneak preview for the 2005 Mock, like maybe some of the bigger names in it (especially the #1 pick)?
> 
> Do you think any of these guys will be drafted, and if so, around where?
> 
> a.Kelvin Torbert (Sporting News' HS Player of the Year in 2000)
> b.Chris Hill (Team leader of Michigan State and top five Big Ten player according to some people)
> c.Alan Anderson (MSU's leading scorer)
> d.Paul Davis
> e.Shannon Brown
> 
> Not to long ago, James White was in the top two or three places on your mock draft. What is his draft status as of now?



1. Current 10 ten for next year.
1. E. Okafor
2. T. Splitter
3. D. Howard
4. K. Perovic
5. J. Smith
6. R. Felton
7. B. Gordon
8. H. Seung-Jin
9. T. Sani
10. H. Warrick

2. 
A. K. Torbert - Unless he can find a jump shot and play up to his advanced billing. He could be the next hyped up prep to go bust.

B. I really Like Hill but he needs to improve on his point guard skills. If he does that with his height he could be a wanted man. 

C. I think Anderson is okay but shouldn't leave any time soon.

D. I thought Davis played very well this past year when you consider the fact he wasn't truly healthy. Maybe now with all that behind him next year could be big!

E. I got a cahnce to see him in HS when he and Illinoi Guard Brown play togther and he took of from darn near the free throw line in the game. Needless to say I was throughly impressed I'll be shocked if he stays more than 2-3 years.

3. Well James "Flight" White has yet to put togther the rest of his game. Too much he has realied on his athleticism instead of his fundamentals. I would say he's a second rounder.


Matthew Maurer
Senior Scout
NBA Draft.net


----------



## Qwerty123

Hey Matthew. I posted this a few days ago in respose to your initial post announcing you'd be answering questions. I see there's a new thread now, so I'll repost it here...

I'd be interested to hear how you undertake such a huge endeavor in the first place. Scouting the college guys isn't _that_ difficult. Time consuming, yes, but difficult with all the TV coverage, not really. But going overseas and visiting high school gymnasiums is quite impressive. How much do you rely on other scouts opinions? How many times do you see these guys play?

I think you guys do a great job with the site. It's very impressive. More than anything, I'm curious about how you guys do what you do. Thanks for all your great info.

:clap:


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> Matthew, the Grizzlies are solid at every position without being great. What do they do at #13? Surely they wouldn't take another PF, or even a SF... Would there be any players at the 1/2/5 spots worth taking, or should they go for the most talented player available?


Depends on who is left on the board. But if the Best player left on the board is available and doesn't fit a team need. I think you go with the Best Player Available and not need.


Matthew Maurer
Senior Scout
NBA Draft.net


----------



## OZZY

1)Can you describe Carlos Delfino's game to me more indepth?

2)Could you describe Anderson Varejão's game to me more indepth?

3)And could you describe Boris Diaw's game to me more indepth?

4)Do you think Chris Bosh will have trouble in the NBA only being 210 lbs? And do you see him as a SF or a PF in the NBA.

5)How big of factor will be Wade's height when he gets into the NBA? Will he be able to play the 2 spot all the time, and do you think he is a better scorer or passer? I think he would be a better set up man personally.

6)What do you think of Richard Jeter?

7)Do you ever think Antonio Lawrence will be able to make it to the NBA some day. The kid is a world class athlete, but I think he should have stayed at San Jose State. But he probably wants to get paid playing basketball in the NBDL.

8)Who would you say are the top 5 defenders in the draft?

9)Who do you think are the most competitive and passionate players in the draft? I think Dahnaty Jones is right up there with anyone, same with Troy Bell.

10)I think James Jones could find a spot on a team, he is a fine defender and a good shot blocker and rebounder. What do you think of James Jones?


Thanks for answering.




P.S. Sorry to be asking about all of those foreign players but they are the ones I don't really know anything about.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

1. Why has Ron Slay dropped so much in the draft rankings?

2. Does Florent Pietrus (older brother of M. Pietrus) have a chance of getting in the league??

3. Who is/will be the better player- James Lang or Kendrick Perkins?

Thanks


----------



## Bball_Doctor

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Shorty has improved greatly over the past few moths he has cleaned up his post footwork a little, and has polished a few of his low post moves. All though all those things will still needs refining. Defensively he might struggle to stay on the floor his first year in the NBA.
> 
> 
> 2. I was extremely impressed with Brown's freshman year at UCONN he was a excellent shooter. He makes me wonder how long will he stay there though. There have been some rumors that he is a two year player. I think he will leave after his junior year. Olu I can't wait to see at Arkansas. But I do question how long he will stay.
> 
> 
> Matthew Maurer
> Senior Scout
> NBA Draft.net


I was kind of worried about Sofo's defense like you said. He doesn't seem to be aggressive or intimidating as his size should be at all. But it really sounds like he has improved offensively. 

It is great to see Canadians doing well and Denham Brown and Olu are a great indication of the direction for Canadian basketball. It is GREAT to see scouts such as yourself enthustic about players from Canada. One question I would ask you is:

Have you ever scouted in Canada? and who particularily interests you if you did? Also who would be considered the best prospect in Canadian HS right now?


----------



## SkywalkerAC

> 3. Well James "Flight" White has yet to put togther the rest of his game. Too much he has realied on his athleticism instead of his fundamentals. I would say he's a second rounder.
> 
> 
> Matthew Maurer
> Senior Scout
> NBA Draft.net


Hey Matt,
Have you seen White at all this year? I find it hard to believe that he isn't working day and night (especially considering his red shirt status and his draft status) to ready his game for next season and for the nba the next. could you tell me what his competition is like at his new school (i forget where he is now) in terms of his own team, the teams he'll be playing, and opportunity to impress scouts? 

do you actually think he'll only be a second rounder if he puts up good numbers next season?


----------



## spartanfan2003

When I asked what the 2005 Mock Draft would look like (mainly the #1 pic) and you gave me the 2004 top 10, did you do that on purpose to not give out any top secret info or was that just a missunderstanding?


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> 4)Do you think Chris Bosh will have trouble in the NBA only being 210 lbs? And do you see him as a SF or a PF in the NBA.
> 
> 5)How big of factor will be Wade's height when he gets into the NBA? Will he be able to play the 2 spot all the time, and do you think he is a better scorer or passer? I think he would be a better set up man personally.
> 
> 6)What do you think of Richard Jeter?
> 
> 7)Do you ever think Antonio Lawrence will be able to make it to the NBA some day. The kid is a world class athlete, but I think he should have stayed at San Jose State. But he probably wants to get paid playing basketball in the NBDL.
> 
> 8)Who would you say are the top 5 defenders in the draft?
> 
> 9)Who do you think are the most competitive and passionate players in the draft? I think Dahnaty Jones is right up there with anyone, same with Troy Bell.
> 
> 10)I think James Jones could find a spot on a team, he is a fine defender and a good shot blocker and rebounder. What do you think of James Jones?


Hey everyone...sorry I've been at three big camps/tourneys over the last 10 days. I'm back and I'll help out on these questions. 

Since I haven't mulled over the international stuff as much as Matt has, I'll let him answer ?s #1-3.

4. Chris Bosh is a special kind of player. He, like many of the international players, are creating a new position: the hybrid player. I don't think he'll have a hard time adjusting to the game. Teams can get away with having five athletes on the floor at any given time. At 210, he'll get pushed around. But he's young and most importantly, he's willing to improve. A good strength coach will chisel him right up. 

5. For me, Wade is a mystery. I don't really know what to expect from him. But everytime I question his game, I watch the tapes from the tourney. You can't question the heart and desire of a player like him. I don't think he'll be as big of a player in the league like he was at the collegiate ranks. Is he a better scorer or passer? That is a good but tough question. I'll buy scorer, for now. He has the best first step in the entire draft. So scorer it is. Depending on who he goes to, a better passer could be more realistic. 

6. I think Jeter is a phenomenal run/jump athlete. From my Atlanta Pre Draft Showcase Recap article that will be put up on the site late Wednesday afternoon: 

"JUCO stud Richard Jeter impressed the New Jersey Nets so much they scheduled a workout with him on the next day. The 6’6” wing went home early in order to get rested up for the early morning flight in order to work out for the Eastern Conference champs. He was able to showcase his penetration skills and highflying finishes in individual workouts and drills. The buzz around Jeter is starting to sound amongst teams looking for a sleeper in the second round."

There isn't another place on the web, print, television, anywhere that knows about Jeter. That could be to his advantage. Chicago will be a huge platform for him if he goes. If not, Memphis (who was the first team to really watch him closely) could get a steal in the second round if they acquire a pick. If they don't get a second rounder, they pick 27th in the first and take him there. 

7. Antonio Lawrence is not going to play for anyone in the NBA. He may workout, or maybe already has, for a team but it would only be a favor to his agent. He'll need to explore other options. He's been a head case since high school. Good athelte though. 

8. My top defenders in this draft are (in no particular order): Dahntay Jones, Josh Howard, Chris Kaman, David West and....um, me. There isn't a great, great defender in this bunch if you ask me. 

9. LeBron James

10. James Jones is a smart player. He was a Verizon Wireless Academic All American. He studies both film and the books intensly. I think like his former teammate John Salmons, Jones should get some looks and I wouldn't be surprised if he makes some noise for a team next year.


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 1. Why has Ron Slay dropped so much in the draft rankings?


I can think of 265 reasons. (We list him at 240 but he's 10 #4 value meals bigger than that.) I never liked Slay. He is the reason why UT men's basketball has been so mediocre for the last four years. He's a ball hog. He's all about him. He's a tremendous scorer, I can't argue that but what position is he? A 4? A 3? He's slower than Christmas. Some say Slay is a poor man's Antoine Walker. I'd agree. I think both are very overrated. 



> 2. Does Florent Pietrus (older brother of M. Pietrus) have a chance of getting in the league??


Matt...your thoughts?



> 3. Who is/will be the better player- James Lang or Kendrick Perkins?


I'd take Perkins any day. He's the lesser of two evils. If a kid is 350 pounds before he turns 18, I'm going to keep on walking. Perkins has more long term post potential while Lang is a bigger (pun very much intended) question mark. Lang is only in the draft because he probably won't get into college. Perkins is in it because he was, at one point in time, the second best player in his class. 

I was at the 10th annual Bob Gibbons Tournament of Champions and I floated this same question to my colleagues in the recruiting field. They all agreed that Perkins would be their choice.


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> When I asked what the 2005 Mock Draft would look like (mainly the #1 pic) and you gave me the 2004 top 10, did you do that on purpose to not give out any top secret info or was that just a missunderstanding?


The 2005 draft holds very little priority at this time. We have two other drafts that require tons of man hours and time. I just scouted a huge HS tourney and have some ideas for the up and comers. Plus I'll be on the recruiting trail this summer but as for now, it is way too early.


----------



## OZZY

1)Who would you say are the top 5-10 most competitive and passionate players in the draft?

2)What do you think of Andre Emmett? I feel he could be a very solid player, he has a wonderful post game as a SG/SF and is pretty explosive.

3)When will high schools that want to get out of the draft declare it? Is there a set date for that?

4)Mr. Mauer ranked his top shooters in the draft and I was just wondering what do you look at in terms of shooting. Do you look at form, percentage, or range? And he had Hayes the 5th best but I would argue he is right up there with Korver if not better. Hayes has awesome form to his jump shot.

5)Do NBA teams draft on talent alone or do they draft on filling needs? Or is it a combination of both?


----------



## TMOD

*Matt...*

I've heard great things about the athletic ability of Kosta Perovic...do you have any insight?

Ever seen Marko Lekic, and Predrag Samardziski? If so, could you fill me in a bit on them.

Any idea of Tahirou Sani's intentions as far as the NBA or American basketball are? Justin might be able to help here...isn't he going to play with a Nike team from Georgia this summer?

Top 5 most athletic big men in the draft?

Any answers are greatly appreciated.


----------



## cheezdoodle

My first question is about the guy that could really shake up the lottery on draft day. TJ Ford. 

He has so many doubters but still it's very rare to see him outside of the top6 on any mock drafts. Is this just because that Toronto, Miami and LA all need point guards or is he really a much better player then the Damon Stoudimire's and Brevin Knights of the league? (I hate comparing but it always comes up). Is this really on of the deepest point guard drafts ever? And how many PG's do you think will go in the first round?

One more: How about Zaur Pachulia? Do you see him as a first rounder? And would 12-14 internationals be a safe bet for the first round? Anyone here you would take off or add?

Darko Milicic
Mikael Pietrus
Maciej Lampe
Sofoklis Schortsanitis
Leandro Barbosa
Boris Diaw
Pavel Podkolzin
Anderson Varejao
Zarko Cabarkapa
Zaur Pachulia
Viktor Khryapa
Aleksander Pavlovic
Carlos Delfino


----------



## cheezdoodle

the best thread on the whole board should not be on the second page.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> who would you rather have, caron butler or carmelo anthony?
> 
> does any one on texas besides tj ford have a chance to get drafted?(not this year since none of them entered, but in the next couple of years)


1. Hmm That's a real hard one I would have to pick Anthony.

2. Yes Texas has a boatload that could be drafted in the nexy couple of years such as Brandon Mouton., C. Thomas and B. Buckman.


Matthew Maurer 
Senior Scout
NBA Draft.net


----------



## RoseCity

Matt - When is Justin going to answer some of these questions? Tag team it!

Also, How do you see Ridnour's game working in the NBA?


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> 1)Can you describe Carlos Delfino's game to me more indepth?
> 
> 2)Could you describe Anderson Varejão's game to me more indepth?
> 
> 3)And could you describe Boris Diaw's game to me more indepth?
> 
> 4)Do you think Chris Bosh will have trouble in the NBA only being 210 lbs? And do you see him as a SF or a PF in the NBA.
> 
> 5)How big of factor will be Wade's height when he gets into the NBA? Will he be able to play the 2 spot all the time, and do you think he is a better scorer or passer? I think he would be a better set up man personally.
> 
> 6)What do you think of Richard Jeter?
> 
> 7)Do you ever think Antonio Lawrence will be able to make it to the NBA some day. The kid is a world class athlete, but I think he should have stayed at San Jose State. But he probably wants to get paid playing basketball in the NBDL.
> 
> 8)Who would you say are the top 5 defenders in the draft?
> 
> 9)Who do you think are the most competitive and passionate players in the draft? I think Dahnaty Jones is right up there with anyone, same with Troy Bell.
> 
> 10)I think James Jones could find a spot on a team, he is a fine defender and a good shot blocker and rebounder. What do you think of James Jones?
> 
> 
> Thanks for answering.


1. Delfino is a very explosive player who is definately a better shooter than most give him credit for. Plays aggressive and very intense man to man defense.

2. Trust me Ozzy it don't get more in-depth than my scouting report of Anderson!! Any more info and I would have to charge you:grinning: ! http://nbadraft.net/profiles/andersonvarejao.htm 
but to give you a little taste. He's aggressive athletic, shows talent offensively but is still getting the kinks out of his game.

3. I again must stand by my work 
http://nbadraft.net/profiles/borisdiaw.htm 
trust me on one thing his teamate isn't the superstar like everyone thinks. 

4. No I don't see Bosh as a small forward I think he's a power forward all the way. Jermaine O'Neal coming out of HS had the same build. Bosh will gain weight and upper body strength in the NBA if he does't then yeah he'll be in trouble!!

5. Make no mistake about it Wade's height will cost him some spots in the draft if he was say ... 6-6 - 6-7 he would be a top 5 pick. I think he'll be a solid shooting guard. I really don't see him as a 100% set-up man. 

6. Truthfully I have only heard things about Jeter. I am in the process of getting some game footage of him. Justin is more qualified to speak about Jeter than I am.

7. Maybe but the odds will be against Lawrence. He has yet to develop into the Jason Richardson type player many expected. Personally I don't think he ever will sadly.

8. In no order:
Boris Diaw
Dahntay Jones
Marcus Banks
Justin Hamilton
Chris Kaman

9. Yeah I agree with Jones and Bell. He are some others that play every game like life and death. 
D. Milicic
A. Varejao
M. Austin
D. West
T. Watson

10. Jones played very well at the PIT and get this it was his jumper! In one game Jones knocked down 3 straight three pointers in a row!

Matthew Maurer
Senior Scout
NBA Draft.net


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> 1. Why has Ron Slay dropped so much in the draft rankings?
> 
> 2. Does Florent Pietrus (older brother of M. Pietrus) have a chance of getting in the league??
> 
> 3. Who is/will be the better player- James Lang or Kendrick Perkins?
> 
> Thanks


1. Well he's kind of that classic tweener not tall enough to play power forward not quick enough to play small forward. He really doesn't have a position. He almost like Adonis Haslem was for Florida last year a quality player in college who might struggle in the pros. Plus think about this Haslem wasn't drafted last year and the draft wasn't as deep!!

2. I wouldn't be shocked if I saw him drafted in the second round. Although his main problem is that he is a tweener. But he does have the athleticsim and ball handling ability to be a solid player. Perimeter shooting, defense and upper body strength are a few of his weaknesses. 

3. Both of these players can be a hit or miss prospect. Perkins isn't really athletic or aggressive as James Lang. But Lang has the weight problem and other issues. I would have to saw that Perkins is the safer pick that has less bust potential than Lang. 


Matthew Maurer
Senior Scout
NBA Draft.net


----------



## OZZY

> 2. Trust me Ozzy it don't get more in-depth than my scouting report of Anderson!! Any more info and I would have to charge you ! http://nbadraft.net/profiles/andersonvarejao.htm
> but to give you a little taste. He's aggressive athletic, shows talent offensively but is still getting the kinks out of his game.
> 
> 3. I again must stand by my work
> http://nbadraft.net/profiles/borisdiaw.htm
> trust me on one thing his teamate isn't the superstar like everyone thinks.


Oh, sorry about that, you guys added more to it, when I first looked at those they were not that long...


1)What do you think of Reece Gaines going to Orlando, I think it could happen because they really need a backup SG, and Gaines could play SG and PG.

2)People question TJ Ford's athletic ability, I think his athletic ability almost makes his size disappear personally. His floor leadership is wonderful and he is almost the perfect pure PG. Because he is actually a pass first PG, unlike many others.

3)Do you think Schortsanitis could play center in the NBA if he was in the Eastern conference?

4)Just for confirmation, who many teenages from foreign countries are going out for the draft? Guys that are 17 or 18, like the high schoolers in America. And is that why the 1st round is so full of them?

5)I have never seen Travis Hansen play, what is that kid like? Is he really that good?

6)What are your thoughts on Andre Emmett? I think he is a very underrated player, he is a pretty good athlete, very strong in the post and could be a quality SG or SF, his post up ability as a guard foward is very special I think.

7)Does Marquis Daniels have any shot at being drafted? And is if he is not drafted is it because he is 6-6 and only 200 lbs? He is a fine athlete and a proven offensive player, so why would he not be drafted?

8)Will Keith Bogans improvement over the years help him in the draft? And I think he is also a very strong and physical SG that can post up players and rebound.

9)Who would you have as the top 5 floor leaders in the draft? In terms of being a pure PG setting up teammates.

10)Does Darrell Tucker have any shot at being drafted?


Thanks again for answering!


----------



## Damian Necronamous

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> I believe and only averaged around 7 a game in europe.


No, those were his stats from 2 or 3 seasons ago...this year he got around 30ppg and 10rpg.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> I was kind of worried about Sofo's defense like you said. He doesn't seem to be aggressive or intimidating as his size should be at all. But it really sounds like he has improved offensively.
> 
> It is great to see Canadians doing well and Denham Brown and Olu are a great indication of the direction for Canadian basketball. It is GREAT to see scouts such as yourself enthustic about players from Canada. One question I would ask you is:
> 
> Have you ever scouted in Canada? and who particularily interests you if you did? Also who would be considered the best prospect in Canadian HS right now?



I really do not scout high school player unless they are considered or should I say considering the NBA Draft. Nevertheless, here are a few names that have been labeled as future players with mid-high DIV 1 prospects.

Nathan Skinner SO. 6-5
Jemino Sobers SR. 6-8
Antwi Atuahene SR. 6-4 (I think that is how you spell his last name) 
Theo Davis SO. 6-9


Matthew Maurer
Senior Scout
NBA Draft.net


----------



## Qwerty123

First of all, well done on the radio this morning, Justin! Congrats on the upcoming baby.

For Justin or Matt-

1. Everything I hear about Mickael Pietrus sounds so right. He supposedly combines American athleticism with European fundamentals. I think I might be overly excited about him. What (if anything) is wrong about him? People are saying he has improved his game, and especially his shot, in the past few months. When's the last time you saw him? Should I worry about him going before #7 either to one of the teams currently slotted there or as a trade?

2. Chris Thomas has said he'd return to college if he isn't projected in the top 20. I definitely think he should return to ND, but you've got him at 38, which is way too low IMO. Should Irish fans expect him back next year?

3. Sticking with Notre Dame, do you think Matt Carroll can be effective in the NBA? Can you think of anyone who shoots such a high ball, and will the longer NBA shot affect him much?

4. Also, I'm still curious to hear how you guys manage to see so many players (pg. 3) if you have time. I think you should add a link on your webpage that explains what you do and how you do it.

Thank you! Keep up the good work.


----------



## BuhBuhBuhBen

This question is for Justin or Matt...If the Pistons were to retain their rights to the 25th overall pick, who would you consider a steal at that slot? Thanks.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Okay Justin and Matt, I just have a few question I would like to have answered.

1.)What are your thoughts on Jameer Nelson? How do you think his measurables will come out? Do you see him improving any on where you have him placed in your mock, or is the early second round slot he's in his peak position?

2.)I've read a lot of positive things about Jerome Beasley, are your opinions as high on him as others? And how would you project him as a player in the league? Who does he play similar to?

3.)Rickey Paulding looked to have improved his stock with his performance in the NCAA tournament, any idea why he decided to return for his senior season? Was he going to back to work on his game, or was it for other reasons?

4.)The past few years, the rookie of the year wasn't the first pick, if you'd have to pick someone right now who'd be the ROY next season out of this draft class, who would you pick?

Thanks,

-Tim


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> I've heard great things about the athletic ability of Kosta Perovic...do you have any insight?
> 
> Ever seen Marko Lekic, and Predrag Samardziski? If so, could you fill me in a bit on them.
> 
> Any idea of Tahirou Sani's intentions as far as the NBA or American basketball are? Justin might be able to help here...isn't he going to play with a Nike team from Georgia this summer?
> 
> Top 5 most athletic big men in the draft?
> 
> Any answers are greatly appreciated.


1. Oh I have seen a great deal of Perovic he has really looked great in most of his games. The kid is extremely mobile great lateral movement has natural shot blocking instincts. Still a little raw offensively but he is coming along in that area. The things you have heard are true he is very athletic and even better he is a bonafide center. He does not really stray from the paint nor does he try to be a dribbling forward. He is a center all the way this is the one of the reasons why NBA teams will covet him next year.

2. Lekic and Samardziski I am still in the process of fully evaluating. I have a lot of footage of them so I’ll be able to answer that better later on. 

3. I haven’t talked to Sani but I think it would be a safe bet that he will look the NBA’s way next year. His age will be his biggest 

4. 
1. Chris Kaman
2.Chris Alexander
3. Pavel Poldkolzine
4. Justin Rowe
5. Zoltan Bencze 


Matthew Maurer
Senior Scout
NBA Draft.net


----------



## ATLien

Are teams look at Jarvis Hayes as their future SG or SF? He has no handles, but have you ever seen players develop a good dribble once they make the NBA? is there any way he'll go back to UGA? thanks


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> My first question is about the guy that could really shake up the lottery on draft day. TJ Ford.
> 
> He has so many doubters but still it's very rare to see him outside of the top6 on any mock drafts. Is this just because that Toronto, Miami and LA all need point guards or is he really a much better player then the Damon Stoudimire's and Brevin Knights of the league? (I hate comparing but it always comes up). Is this really on of the deepest point guard drafts ever? And how many PG's do you think will go in the first round?
> 
> One more: How about Zaur Pachulia? Do you see him as a first rounder? And would 12-14 internationals be a safe bet for the first round? Anyone here you would take off or add?
> 
> Darko Milicic
> Mikael Pietrus
> Maciej Lampe
> Sofoklis Schortsanitis
> Leandro Barbosa
> Boris Diaw
> Pavel Podkolzin
> Anderson Varejao
> Zarko Cabarkapa
> Zaur Pachulia
> Viktor Khryapa
> Aleksander Pavlovic
> Carlos Delfino


1. I would say the last truly point guard dominated draft was 1999 when four went in the lottery (Francis, Terry, Baron, and A. Miller) and Avery went number 14. This could be close as I there could be as many as four point guard taken in the lottery this year. 

2. Pachulia is definitely a prospect for the first round he has a huge assortment of low post moves. The reason why his stats are not high are because he backs up one of Europe’s best centers in Joseph Blair. Well it really depends if Khryapa, Varejao, and Poldkolzin can get a 15 promise from a team if they do then they could stay. However, they might stay just to get the draft out of the way and go back to Europe and improve ala Kirlenko. 

Matthew Maurer
Senior Scout
NBA Draft.net


----------



## RoseCity

*I'll try again...*

Matt/Justin - What types of things should Ridnour have trouble with when he gets into the pro's? What can he do, if anything, to work through these things?


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> 1)What do you think of Reece Gaines going to Orlando, I think it could happen because they really need a backup SG, and Gaines could play SG and PG.
> 
> 2)People question TJ Ford's athletic ability, I think his athletic ability almost makes his size disappear personally. His floor leadership is wonderful and he is almost the perfect pure PG. Because he is actually a pass first PG, unlike many others.
> 
> 3)Do you think Schortsanitis could play center in the NBA if he was in the Eastern conference?
> 
> 4)Just for confirmation, who many teenages from foreign countries are going out for the draft? Guys that are 17 or 18, like the high schoolers in America. And is that why the 1st round is so full of them?
> 
> 5)I have never seen Travis Hansen play, what is that kid like? Is he really that good?
> 
> 6)What are your thoughts on Andre Emmett? I think he is a very underrated player, he is a pretty good athlete, very strong in the post and could be a quality SG or SF, his post up ability as a guard foward is very special I think.
> 
> 7)Does Marquis Daniels have any shot at being drafted? And is if he is not drafted is it because he is 6-6 and only 200 lbs? He is a fine athlete and a proven offensive player, so why would he not be drafted?
> 
> 8)Will Keith Bogans improvement over the years help him in the draft? And I think he is also a very strong and physical SG that can post up players and rebound.
> 
> 9)Who would you have as the top 5 floor leaders in the draft? In terms of being a pure PG setting up teammates.
> 
> 10)Does Darrell Tucker have any shot at being drafted?




1. They could go with Gaines but I think they will go with a point guard if a couple are there that they like. The main reason why is because they already have Sasser and I do not think they are ready to give up hope just yet on him.

2. Yeah I think his quickness will aid him in the NBA. Me I never questioned his athletic ability it is his body that I worry about. I have seen more talented point guards come into the league not physically prepared and become injury prone. 

3. Yeah if he was in the Eastern Conference but he would be in for a hurting against up and comer Jaamal Magloire.

4. Milicic, Baidane, Lampe, Shortsantis, Pachulia, Podkolzine, Sjekloca, and Vujacic. No you have to take into account a lot of things with international players. Take the current group above only Baidane , podkolzine and Sjekloca don’t have loads of international experience. Most of the international players have played 2-3 years pro depending on their age. I mean Milicic, Shortsantis, Pachulia have at least a average of 3 years pro experience. Not to mention because of there youth they have potential. Plus nobody wants to be the guy that misses the next Nowitzki, Gasol, Divac, Parker, Stojkovic, and Manu Gibellino. 

5. Yes Hansen is vey good I was amazed with how he did at the P.I.T. Not to mention the fact he contrary to some reports is athletic. I will be having a even more in-depth scouting report on him next update so be on the lookout.

6. Yeah Andre Emmett is a great player but the problems is he lacks a consistent perimeter game to go with that post up game. Besides you think he’s gonna be able to do all that posting up against someone like Shandon Anderson. He could be a serious steal if he learns how to mix up his game.

7. I really like Daniels more than most other “Experts” because of his versatility and defense. He reminds me of a better offensive minded Aaron Mckie. He’s does have some serious game though. Next up-date his couting report should be up with the reasons why he might not get drafted. 

8. He is all right but he never became what some thought he would at 6-4 with average athleticism and a jumper that still goes through periods of streakiness his chances are not as good as they could be. 

9. Pure point guards let me think there aren’t that many “PURE” PG’s.
1. Ford
2. Blake
3. Nelson
4. Ridnour
5. Banks

10. Yeah but I don’t see it happening unless he dazzles in workouts. 


Matthew Maurer
Senior Scout
NBA Draft.net


----------



## OZZY

1)Who do you think helped themselves the most in the P.I.T tournament? I think the numbers Boyette put up were very impressive and Robert Jackson had a fine tournament. He is a good quality big man, some what short at center but he can really rebound and he is a ok athlete. Camara also had a good tournament I think, he had some good games and his upside is pretty good because he is very raw still. And what about Jason Keep, did his stoke go up because of the tournament?

2)Will Josh Powell got back to college? I think he made a huge mistake going out.

3)In terms of depth, how deep is this draft? To me is seems very deep because players that would be 1st rounders got pushed down because of the young foreign talent entering the draft. How would you rank this drafts overall depth?

4)Is Jerome Beasley really that good? He put up good numbers at the tournament but not great numbers in my opinion.

5)And this is a personal question. What is your backgroud as a scout? I already asked Mr. Young this same question, so this is not directed at him. How did you get into scouting and what experience do you have in the field?


Thanks for answering!


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Why is Darrell Tucker of USF getting no attention?? Do you think he could play in the league?


----------



## gambitnut

Hi!

I think the Blazers should go for a 6'+ pass-first point guard, a dead-eye from three shooting guard or a 7'+ center we can stash overseas. Can you give me your top five of each and where you expect them to be drafted?

Thanks!


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins

Using the current draft order(guess) who(foriegn & domestic) in your opinion would agree to work on their game away from the NBA for awhile? My reason for asking is because my favorite team (Bull) have 3 2nd round picks and don't really have room for projects on the roster.

Thank you. Either person may answer.


----------



## hitokiri

I was wondering where you think Luol Deng would go had he declared this year.


----------



## Tapseer

> 3. Why would they take a big guy when they don't really have a point guard that can get him the ball? Plus you have to take into account that the east and for that matter the NBA is very center depleted. They can get away without having a true center for a couple years.


 The Knicks would not pick a point guard even if he was GOD HIMSELF! They do have PG's to get the ball into the post, they just don't have PLAYMAKING PG's! A PG who can be creative and get off his own shot when the called play doesn't pan out, that's what the don't have. What we have is sufficient for the style we play. The Knicks problem all last year and has been for the last few years, is that we don't have a low post presence/threat or whatever. The were getting killed on the boards on an almost nightly basis. We are always starting at a disadvantage at the SF (Sprewell) and the C (Kurt Thomas) positions. I'll admit KT held it down last year, but he is still playing out of position. If we can just get a body marginally better than Doleac or Travis Knight you'll see the Knicks fortune change for the better. Look at what the Nets have with J. Collins. A bonafide 7 footer who clogs the middle and grabs a rebound or two that flies his way. He is not dominant in any fashion, but he does the job of a center.We don't need a world beater. Also today, I read in a thread here somewhere that Milos Vujanic didn't sign with that European team, although I haven't verified it myself yet. So there's still hope that we will get a PG, and one who seems to fit the bill for a PG who knows how to run a team, be creative and get his own shot. Knick Fans Holla!


----------



## OZZY

One more question, how do you guys measure competitiveness? Do you look at emotion on the court? Do you look at passion, do you look at aggressive behavior? Do you look at the eyes, what?

I think that could be one of the hardest things to see in scouting. Competitiveness, because really that is what makes a player great. How hard they work, and how hard they work is most of the time a result of how competitive they are, how driven they are to succeed.

So what are the ways you see it in a prospect?



Thanks for answering.


----------



## Tapseer

I look at competiveness as effort on the court. How you hustle (ala Charles Oakley), how you try to go all out to win a game or to keep from giving a game away. I see competiveness in a person who isn't afraid to put it all on himself, but at the same time knows he can't do it alone. If you are scouting, you can see who really COMPETES, and those guy s who just play. There's a big difference. Later...KNICK FANS HOLLA AND HOLLA LOUD


----------



## JustinYoung

*Re: I'll try again...*



> Originally posted by <b>RoseCity</b>!
> Matt/Justin - What types of things should Ridnour have trouble with when he gets into the pro's? What can he do, if anything, to work through these things?


Ridnour, like any other point guard, will have to learn the speed of the NBA. Although he played in a very fast offense at Oregon, the NBA is harder for floor generals to grasp. His favorite place will have to become the weight room and film room. Those two spots will only make him a better player.

I know he's had some iffy workouts of late and that could push him out of the lottery. I'd be surprised if he fell below 17. Personally, Boston is a good place for him. Danny Ainge is a native of Eugene.


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> 1)Who do you think helped themselves the most in the P.I.T tournament? I think the numbers Boyette put up were very impressive and Robert Jackson had a fine tournament. He is a good quality big man, some what short at center but he can really rebound and he is a ok athlete. Camara also had a good tournament I think, he had some good games and his upside is pretty good because he is very raw still. And what about Jason Keep, did his stoke go up because of the tournament?


Matt was there and I'm sure he can answer your question better. I did want to mention something regarding the PIT though. It isn't a spring board to the NBA as some players like to think. Very rarely do players who shine there turn out to be on a NBA roster. Its more of a tryout for other professional leagues. 



> 2)Will Josh Powell got back to college?


I really hope Josh goes back to college. The decision is tearing his family apart right now. He needs another year there. I really believe he can become an All ACC type of player but Josh believes he is at his peak, a la Chris Wilcox. But Wilcox went lottery, Powell won't. Personally, I believe his ceiling is at 20, at best 15.



> 3)In terms of depth, how deep is this draft? To me is seems very deep because players that would be 1st rounders got pushed down because of the young foreign talent entering the draft. How would you rank this drafts overall depth?


Each year I always say that the draft isn't very deep and there won't be many players that rise up to the top. Each year I change my tune. The international players make this a deep draft. Only 15 Americans will be drafted in the first round. That is truly amazing. It will only get bigger as the game of basketball expands to the nations. 



> 4)Is Jerome Beasley really that good? He put up good numbers at the tournament but not great numbers in my opinion.


Jerome Beasley is good. Numbers, blumbers. Talent gets you drafted. Plus, stats at the DII level have to be looked at with an asterik besides them. Take for example the team I worked with all year. A DII school in Georgia and we started our 6-6 center. He is a beast of a player who averaged a double double but he isn't a bonafide center. Beasley played against smaller defenders. I want to see him hold his own against other players of equal talent. So far, he has been holding his own. 

By the way, anyone know where Beasley got his first major look at the NBA? Go back a year and a half ago to the site. We had him in the first round of the mock. (Sorry, had to do a little self promotion for the site. )


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> Why is Darrell Tucker of USF getting no attention?? Do you think he could play in the league?


Simple. He goes to USF. Tucker hasn't been looked over though. He has graced the second round quite a bit as the year rolled through. His size and athleticism will help his chances over 6-7 small forwards. 

Again, with the game going global, he'll be on the outside looking in. If anybody takes him, it could be a team from the West Coast just because of the geographical familiarity.


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> Are teams look at Jarvis Hayes as their future SG or SF? He has no handles, but have you ever seen players develop a good dribble once they make the NBA? is there any way he'll go back to UGA? thanks


I think it depends on the team that drafts him. He has shooting guard shooting skills. But he has the body of a small forward. Looking at body style alone, he'll be a SG. If I were a coach, I'd use him as a SG. 

Slim to none chance of him returning to Athens. Sorry. I'll miss him too.


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> I think the Blazers should go for a 6'+ pass-first point guard, a dead-eye from three shooting guard or a 7'+ center we can stash overseas. Can you give me your top five of each and where you expect them to be drafted?


Assuming the Blazers don't trade their picks and stay at #23 in the first and #54 here is who they are looking at.

PG: Mo Williams, Chris Thomas, Marcus Moore, Marcus Banks, Jameer Nelson. I think Moore is player the Blazers have been high on for a while. 

C: Anyone with international ties.

I know that wasn't as detailed as you may like but the Blazers have bigger worries to iron out instead of the draft. Until they put it together, I really don't have a clue as to their June 26th plans. 

I say let Pippen go, trade Rasheed, cut Stoudamire, invest in Randolph and don't let Mo Cheeks go to Philly.


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>Sicky Dimpkins</b>!
> Using the current draft order(guess) who(foriegn & domestic) in your opinion would agree to work on their game away from the NBA for awhile? My reason for asking is because my favorite team (Bull) have 3 2nd round picks and don't really have room for projects on the roster.


With all the youth on the Bulls roster, I'd be surprised if they keep all three second rounders. Assuming they land a stud (Ford, Wade, Lampe, etc.) with #7 they don't have to worry too much about this draft. 

I would consider taking a high school player if he is availiable. Maybe take Villanueva, let him go to college (Kansas or UConn) and then try to sign him next year. It is an idea to consider. 

6-11 Malick Badiane is another thought. He'd be a guy that could stay overseas for a while before the Bulls could bring him over and get an immediate impact. 

I think they need a veteran player and figure out what their plans are for PG first. The three second rounders are very trade friendly in my opinion. Maybe Matt has some other ideas...


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>hitokiri</b>!
> I was wondering where you think Luol Deng would go had he declared this year.


Very good question. I had to think long and hard about this one simply because Deng, by choice and by injury, hasn't been seen at the national level yet. With his ankle injury he didn't play in the post season All Star events. And during the summer, he doesn't play many tournaments. But playing at Blair Academy with Charlie Villanueva has certainly helped. 

Deng is a professional person. Everything he does, whether it is warming up, stretching, shooting, sitting on the bench, whatever is five star. He doesn't take any thing off. His work ethic and overall game skills would put him into the lottery in my opinon. I honestly believe that. I doubt he'd go lower than 20 right now. 

Next year, he'll be a top 5 pick. I don't see him coming out though. He's a kind of player that wants an education and wants to take the process slow. He has learned from his brother Ajou and the things that he has experienced. 

Now with Kris Humphries leaving before he ever got started at Duke, Deng has more immediate playing time. I believe he becomes the key ingredient for the Blue Devils.


----------



## Jmmy_James

Matt and Justin, 

Love your site, and this thread is awesome.

As a Pistons fan, I have a couple questions:

1) Where do you see Darko in terms up upward potential (i.e. superstar or game changing potential)?

2) What contribution do you think he will make on the team in his first year? Also, do you think the Pistons will attempt to make him a center?

3) If Larry Brown is indeed going to coach the Pistons next season, do you see that being a better situation for Darko?

4) I know you aren't doctors, but is it reasonable to expect Darko to grow taller?

5) Someone asked it earlier, but what do you think the Pistons will do with the 25th, keep it or give it to Sacramento? If they do keep it, will they pull a Euro pick-and-stash?

final questions (not really Pistons related):

* How would you rank or compare the top three players in this draft in terms of all prospects coming out the last 10-15 years?
* And where would Okafor have rated if he came out this year in terms of the top three?

Thanks! 
-Jimmy James


----------



## Balla123456789

*To Justin Young And Matthew Maurer*

Whats the Scoop on the Big Man Chris Kaman and Pavel Podlozkine. Is Chris Kaman just another Stiff same goes for Pavel I have heard mixed reports about him and his athletiscm also i have heard he is anywhere from 7-3 to 7-5. Also i think a sleeper is Nick Billings he is 7-1 and a great athlete what is your take on these three centers. also is James Lang really that exlposive.


----------



## Tapseer

To Jimmy James..., the upside for your team is so bright, man. I have watched your team in the playoffs with a lot of jealousy. You have an up and coming young player in T. Prince. Once he put some weight on, get a better grip on his handle and Jumpshot, he is a mismatch for a lot of 3 or 4's or even 2's, if want to go there. You have M. Okur with his inside outside game which is capable of mismatches also, then if you draft Darko, to play the middle for you...hmmm...if is just half as good as a lot people think he is, you guys could go a long way. With Darko in the middle with his array of skills, most notably his ballhandling skills from the pivot, and Ben Wallace playing his natural PF behind his back to protect him. Whew! You got it made. With the 25th pick in the draft, the only way I would trade that to Sac, is if they were giving up Hedo Turkoglu. You get a nice PG or SG with the 25 pick to back up Hamilton or Billups. Man, you have a tough team. I'm just a disgruntled Knick Fan, who has nothing better to do than drool over every other team except my own...KNICK FANS HOLLA AND HOLLA LOUD...


----------



## ltrain99

Is there a reason y no uconn players have filled out profiles or is that just a coincidence?


----------



## Jmmy_James

Tapseer,

Yeah, I feel fortunate that the Pistons are at where they are. After watching so many mediocre teams the previous 10 years (and some of the worse jersesys of all time), it's very refreshing to see the team doing well. The 2nd pick in the draft only capped it all of. I was watching the draft lottery in the bar section of Damon's (It's a rib chain in case they aren't country wide), sitting in the bar area. After a few anxious minutes seeing the Grizz were in the lottery, me and my buddies exploded when they annouced the picks. I saw every head in the house turn when we all yelled "YEAH" at the top of our lungs. Pretty funny stuff. Getting Darko hopefully will set us up for the next 10 years. 

Hopefully, for all of the Knicks fans out there (and I know there are a lot), they can turn it around too. Anything is possible. If you ask any Detroit fan if the team would be in the situation they are in now 5 years ago, we could have thought you crazy!

-Jimmy James


----------



## Conan

*Suns Rule!*

Matt or Justin,

I'm a huge Suns fan...

Any way you think they'll be able to get rid of Googs and Penny?

You have the Suns taking Sofoklis Schortsanitis at #17... I heard he's closer to 6'8" than 6'9"? 

What are your thoughts on the Suns taking Kendrick Perkins? 

Thanks,

The Librarian


----------



## urwhatueati8god

*Q's for the new picks*

1. With the T.J. Ford to bulls idea, your obviously assuming that they would but J. Will to SG. Do you think it would work? Why wouldn't they take a PF?

2. My biggest question, WHY WOULD THE KNICKS TAKE TWO PF'S WHEN THEY HAVE TWO STARTING ONES AND A SG? (McDyess, Thomas) Wouldn't they take a natural Center seeing Thomas is 6'9" 235lbs. and that they were dead last in rebounding and blocks and there is a 7'4" 300 lb. center available, or a PG seeing as Howard Eisley has really become the only quality one they have?

3. Why would Seattle take a SG when they have rey allen?


----------



## Tapseer

I am definitely all for the Knicks drafting a TRUE center, if one could be had in the draft. I wouldn't put much stock in McDyess effectiveness this coming year. Having 3 surgeries on the same knee in a two year span, not playing ball in 2 1/2 years is something to look at. I don't care who you are, I don't think you come back as the same person. Also, you can never have enough big bodies. As long as we're still starting Sprewell at SF, and Kurt Thomas at C, we will always be at a disadvantage on the boards. Especially if you got Weatherspoon playing an undersized PF on the other side.


----------



## gambitnut

> Originally posted by <b>JustinYoung</b>!
> 
> 
> Assuming the Blazers don't trade their picks and stay at #23 in the first and #54 here is who they are looking at.
> 
> PG: Mo Williams, Chris Thomas, Marcus Moore, Marcus Banks, Jameer Nelson. I think Moore is player the Blazers have been high on for a while.
> 
> C: Anyone with international ties.
> 
> I know that wasn't as detailed as you may like but the Blazers have bigger worries to iron out instead of the draft. Until they put it together, I really don't have a clue as to their June 26th plans.
> 
> I say let Pippen go, trade Rasheed, cut Stoudamire, invest in Randolph and don't let Mo Cheeks go to Philly.


Thanks again for your answers!

What do we like about Moore? How good is he? Are we just looking at him because he's a local kid? How serious do you think we are about liking him?

The reason I just asked for a three-point shooting SG and not a SF is because I see Qyntel Woods as our SF of the future. If he could play SG, I wouldn't mind taking a SF. Do you think Qyntel can play SG?

When last season started, it seemed to me like the plan was to sign Dudley for a year while Jason Jennings got some seasoning in Europe and then bring him over after the season was over. Was I correct with that reasoning? Is that still the plan? Is Jennings ready?

What do you think of Federico Kammerichs? Is he going to come over here anytime soon? I agree with you about Pippen and Cheeks but I want to keep Wallace and although I wouldn't mind trading Stoudamire, I wouldn't just cut him and I don't think we'd get much for him in a trade so I think we should just keep him as a backup for this year and try again to trade him next year. Maybe another team will be more willing to give us something good in a trade for him if he is in his contract year, if not, we just let his contract run out ourselves. If you want to see it, here is my entire Blazers' offseason plan:

1. Get Paul Allen to throw the world's biggest retirement party for Pippen and Sabonis!

2. Make sure he invites everyone on this board!

3. Re-sign Daniels and Smith. Daniels because I like him and Smith because he's a body and a young and cheap one at that.

4. Invite Jennings to come and try to help us.

5. Sign Payton for the MLE.

6. Take Indiana's large, worthless contract off their hands. Trade McInnis, Anderson and Patterson for Croshere (He can play both SF and PF, can't he?), a re-signed B. Miller and the 49th pick.

7. Use the 23rd and 49th picks on a PG (Justin Young of NBADraft.net says we really like Marcus Moore.) and SG who is a great three-point shooter. Use the 54th pick on a talented C who slipped because they have a large contract they can't get out of.

Starters:

Miller, Randolph, Wallace, Wells, Payton

Bench/IL:

Davis, Boumtje-Boumtje, Jennings, Croshere, Woods, Smith, 49th pick, Daniels, Stoudamire, Moore

Any further advice about which players to pick to fill the needs of the 49th and 54th pick?


----------



## gambitnut

*So people here don't get their hopes up ...*

when I said I would get Paul Allen to invite everyone on this board, I meant the Blazers' board on this site, where I first posted my offseason plan. Sorry people!


----------



## Tapseer

I didn't know Quintel Woods was still alive! Wow! Honestly! How's he doing? Is he getting run anywhere? What were his stats this past year? What are his plans this coming year? What are the team plans concerning him? He is just somebody I lost track of. I saw all the hype about him last year, then the draft came, and I honestly haven't heard from him since. Wow! Not even trying to be funny...


----------



## gambitnut

> Originally posted by <b>Tapseer</b>!
> I didn't know Quintel Woods was still alive! Wow! Honestly! How's he doing? Is he getting run anywhere? What were his stats this past year? What are his plans this coming year? What are the team plans concerning him? He is just somebody I lost track of. I saw all the hype about him last year, then the draft came, and I honestly haven't heard from him since. Wow! Not even trying to be funny...


The reason you didn't hear much about him is because he spent most of the year on our injured list and didn't play for long stretches when he did play. He showed some talent though. One of the assistant coaches who sees him everyday in practice said he is more advanced than Zach Randolph was in his first year, and I'm sure you saw what Zach did in his second year! I can't wait to see what Qyntel is able to do next year!

It's interesting that you said you didn't even know he is still alive, he could have died this past year. The biggest news he made this past year was when he was arrested for going 83 mph on a piece of road around here which can be dangerous enough when you are going close to the speed limit. The officer also found some pot in his car. What he didn't find was a license or insurance. I'm surprised you didn't hear about that, at least.

He's a perfect Blazer! Obvioiusly not the smartest guy in the world but very talented! LOL!:laugh: 

I have one more thing I want to ask. This is directed to Justin but Matt can also answer if he wants. Justin, what would you trade Wallace for? Would you trade him for a draft pick and expensive filler? Which players in the draft do you think are worth trading Wallace for? Are there any teams in position to take one of those players that you think might be willing to trade them for Wallace? The big rumor is trading him to Toronto for Bosh and filler. Is Bosh worth Wallace? Would Toronto do that? Should we?

Thanks!


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> I have one more thing I want to ask. This is directed to Justin but Matt can also answer if he wants. Justin, what would you trade Wallace for? Would you trade him for a draft pick and expensive filler? Which players in the draft do you think are worth trading Wallace for? Are there any teams in position to take one of those players that you think might be willing to trade them for Wallace? The big rumor is trading him to Toronto for Bosh and filler. Is Bosh worth Wallace? Would Toronto do that? Should we?


The reason I said trade Wallace was this: his value can't be any higher. He is in the prime of his career, he's a legit top 5 PF in the league and he can be a franchise player. So why trade him? It is part of the rebuilding stages. If the Blazers could land a deal that gets them Bosh and other players, I'd have to strongly consider it. Portland has to fix their situation and if that means they trade their best player, sobeit. 

I lived in Portland for four years and thought the year Pippen came to town was the year for them to win it. Each year they've gotten further away from it. I can remember that fourth quarter in the seventh game against the Lakers like it was yesterday. And remember Rasheed went 1-11 in that quarter if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>ltrain99</b>!
> Is there a reason y no uconn players have filled out profiles or is that just a coincidence?


No reason really. With UConn's studs staying in school, their profiles probally were put on the back burners. 

Here is a profile for Okafor: He's real good. 

Check back after the draft for UConn's guys.


----------



## JustinYoung

*Re: Suns Rule!*



> Originally posted by <b>Conan</b>!
> Any way you think the Suns will be able to get rid of Googs and Penny?


I'd keep Penny. He is playing his best basketball of late and gives a lot of experience and court skills to this team. 

Googs, well good luck with him. I don't know of a team that wants a washed up, often injured vet like him. Just hope he retires. 



> You have the Suns taking Sofoklis Schortsanitis at #17... I heard he's closer to 6'8" than 6'9"?
> 
> What are your thoughts on the Suns taking Kendrick Perkins?


I don't get the Sofo pick really. Amare is the man, he will always be the man and hopefully that plan won't change. Lock him into a very long term deal and watch him become a MVP. 

Sofo adds size and bulk for Shaq but I don't believe that is the direction they should go. Not unless they use him for the center spot. If that is the case, go for it. But I don't like the thought.

If you look at the players the Suns have been working out: David West, Jerome Beasley, Nick Collison, Tommy Smith and Zarko Cabarkapa. Notice the trend? All PFs. So that raises some eyebrows.

Plus I wouldn't give up on Big Jake. He's a big body that could give some quality minutes inside the paint.


----------



## Hollis

I really like the idea of this thread. Now, onto my question:

Will Hollis Price get drafted?


----------



## JustinYoung

Just a note for this thread...

I will be in and out this week so I may not be able to get to all of the questions. I will be at two different basketball camps, one as an instructor and the other as a fine upstanding member of the media. Plus with my wife in her ninth month of pregnancy, my plans are never concrete. I'll stop in when I can but I can't promise anything...

Enjoy the next 25 days of rumors, speculation, lies, talk and draft day dreams!


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> I really like the idea of this thread. Now, onto my question:
> 
> Will Hollis Price get drafted?


Man I really hope so. I love Hollis Price. He is such a gamer. People said Juan Dixon couldn't do it but he did. Price is no different. Such a great player and good person, I wish nothing but the best for him.

What keeps him out of the draft: Size, confusion of position, speed of the game (particularly the PG spot) and overall stock at the PG spot.


----------



## gambitnut

> Originally posted by <b>JustinYoung</b>!
> Just a note for this thread...
> 
> I will be in and out this week so I may not be able to get to all of the questions. I will be at two different basketball camps, one as an instructor and the other as a fine upstanding member of the media. Plus with my wife in her ninth month of pregnancy, my plans are never concrete. I'll stop in when I can but I can't promise anything...
> 
> Enjoy the next 25 days of rumors, speculation, lies, talk and draft day dreams!


Have fun at the camps and be sure to give us full reports after they are over!:laugh: :laugh: 

Don't worry about answering all of our questions right away, just do as much as you have time for. Maybe Matt can answer what you aren't able to.

Congratulations on the new addition to your family!:clap:


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy

Hey im a blazer fan and also have a few questions. 

first off, do you still think Qyntell Woods has the skills to be a star(Or even a starter) in this league. I have half season tickets, but think i got to see his best game of the year. It was a game against Utah a couple days after Christmas. He played about 22 minutes and looked absolutley incredible. He had 10 points(Should have had 12, a monsterous dunk over Ostertag was called off because Sabas had 3 in the key) and 2 or 3 steals. 

After this game i became a huge Q fan. I beliefe if he works on his shot, he can be a very nice player. I also observed that his defense almost seemed better than his offense. He seemed to use his long arms to his advantage in order to rack up some steals. 




also, why do you see the blazers drafting Marcus Moore. I really dont like that guy. He is not a playmaker, and seems more like Jeryl Sasser(As in being bad) than a 6'6 PG with skills. I hope that the abndunce of euro and HS talent cause Collison, Wade or Gaines to take a nosedive(Much like Q did last year). But that is unlikley. 

if i am the blazers, and Pavel and Sofo are gone by 23, i would take a long look at Chris Thomas or ND and Perkins. 

I believe Thomas's stock will soar after some solid workouts, he seems like a solid floor general with passing skills. As for Perkins, last year in the mock draft he was perdected as a lotto pick in 2003. Now he has dropped to a 2nd rounder. If im the Blazer GM, i definatley take a chance on this kid. The blazers are deep, so if he is a buct it would not hurt that much, but the payoff could be incredible. 




I also am a fan of trading Sheed for the 4th pick. Bosh looks extremley talented. But can he play small forward. 




And lastly, do you think the Celtics are so desperate to unload Baker that they would trade Baker, #16, #20 for Damon and #54


peace...


----------



## chris_mthomas

Alright, I'm kind of new to following the draft, but why isn't Brandon Knight in the mix to get drafted at the bottom of the second round? He had an off-year, but he's a great passer and a good leader.


----------



## HBK826

I'm very confused. I knew Prince had developed alot, but wasn't Okur supposed to be a star? If he is wouldn't it make more sense for Detroit to trade their pick away (since they're already so close to the finals anyway) for a proven star now? 

And why would the Bulls add another young piece? Shouldn't they trade their pick for a vet and concentrate on developing what they have?


----------



## Hollis

> Originally posted by <b>JustinYoung</b>!
> 
> 
> Man I really hope so. I love Hollis Price. He is such a gamer. People said Juan Dixon couldn't do it but he did. Price is no different. Such a great player and good person, I wish nothing but the best for him.
> 
> What keeps him out of the draft: Size, confusion of position, speed of the game (particularly the PG spot) and overall stock at the PG spot.


Yeah, they say he has to be a PG in the NBA...i don't see why he can't be a backup SG. He's a much better SG than PG, IMO...


----------



## gambitnut

*Really simple question for Justin, Matt or anyone!*

What time is the Draft?


----------



## The_Franchise

Mr. Maurer, 

What happens to Minnesota's #26 pick which they must forfeit? Does it make the first round 28 picks?


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Mr. Maurer,
> 
> What happens to Minnesota's #26 pick which they must forfeit? Does it make the first round 28 picks?


:no:

The pick was restored ~

9 December 2000

The T-Wolf is a player in the first round this year.


----------



## gambitnut

*Slight correction!*

In an earlier post, I said Qyntel Woods spent most of the year on our injured list. That's not quite accurate. He was on our active roster but he was our twelfth man, rarely playing more than garbage time.


----------



## Kicito

a question about the frenchies for matt or/and justin

As a french guy, i have seen quit a few games with the Pietrus Brothers and Boris Diaw, and to be honest I'm amazed how high is Mickaël Pietrus in the draft. Nothing personal, but his game needs to develop a lot, he has no handle, his shoot is nothing like consistent, and he rarely takes over the game . So alright, he can jump over the roof and his shoot will get better, and blah blah blah . . . But com'on a lotery pick ! that's hard to believe.

As for Diaw, man ! does he really know what he's doing on the floor, he looks so lost at time, I kind of feel bad for him. It's like he doesn't care who's gonna win. Sort of Moiso mentality to the power of 100. He get a smooth all around game, that's for sure but what is the interest of it if he never uses it.

Finaly what do you think of Rony Turiaf ? will he be a 1st round pick ?


----------



## The_Franchise

I'm glad you finally put Dwayne Wade at #7. Let's face it, Paxson isnt gonna trade that pick, we've been over the deals and so now the question is... what overpaid vet can they get for Jalen Rose? 

Now the next change, is too put Maciej Lampe at the 4 spot. It's happening... this guy is too talented to pass up, JYD is doing a good enough job at the 4.

Jarvis Hayes at #10? He is gonna slide, maybe one of the biggest sldiers along with Reece Gaines.

What's the possibility of Ebi slipping to hometown Houston's pick? If he does --- will they pick him?


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>ThatBlazerGuy</b>!
> first off, do you still think Qyntell Woods has the skills to be a star(Or even a starter) in this league. I have half season tickets, but think i got to see his best game of the year. It was a game against Utah a couple days after Christmas. He played about 22 minutes and looked absolutley incredible. He had 10 points(Should have had 12, a monsterous dunk over Ostertag was called off because Sabas had 3 in the key) and 2 or 3 steals.


Nope, never thought Woods would be 'a star' in the NBA. I never have. He is a fine athlete but he has always been a head case. The story in SLAM magazine was crap. That magazine never writes objective work. They love to always be two steps ahead of themselves. Calling him the Rookie of the Year before he was ever drafted was absurb. 

Don't judge his game based on 22 minutes against the Jazz. It was the Jazz. 



> also, why do you see the blazers drafting Marcus Moore. I really dont like that guy. He is not a playmaker, and seems more like Jeryl Sasser(As in being bad) than a 6'6 PG with skills. I hope that the abndunce of euro and HS talent cause Collison, Wade or Gaines to take a nosedive(Much like Q did last year). But that is unlikley.


The Blazers and Seattle have had a chance to watch him a lot more than other teams just because of location. Whoever the Blazers take, he'll be buried. See above posts regarding the PDX team.



> And lastly, do you think the Celtics are so desperate to unload Baker that they would trade Baker, #16, #20 for Damon and #54


Boston will go with a PG and a PF. I would say C but Kaman is the only center worth drafting this year and he'll be gone. I like Barbosa or Ridnour for them. Baker will be hard to trade off. I can't imagine anyone taking his 'services'. I use that term loosely.


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>chris_mthomas</b>!
> Alright, I'm kind of new to following the draft, but why isn't Brandon Knight in the mix to get drafted at the bottom of the second round? He had an off-year, but he's a great passer and a good leader.


Well unfortunately you said it yourself. He had a bad year. I believe he has topped off. He didn't really improve as a player even though Pitt had a tremendous season. I can't question his game skills though. He was one of my favorite PGs to watch last year. 

Here are the knocks against him: Terrible shooter, not very tall, not overally agressive, tons of better PGs in the prospect pool, he didn't grow into his position like he should have. 

He's a guy like Hollis Price though. I can't come out and say he'll never be a NBA guy because Knight gets it done every night. It may not be pretty but he manages to do it.


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>HBK826</b>!
> I'm very confused. I knew Prince had developed alot, but wasn't Okur supposed to be a star? If he is wouldn't it make more sense for Detroit to trade their pick away (since they're already so close to the finals anyway) for a proven star now?


I wouldn't trade the pick in a gazillion years. Darko is a franchise player. They got to where they were at without a "proven star" and I wouldn't be surprised if they do it under Larry Brown. All at the same time Darko is cooking in the oven. Lucky Detroit. 



> And why would the Bulls add another young piece? Shouldn't they trade their pick for a vet and concentrate on developing what they have?


At #7, I'd trade and and stop adding prospects. Time to get back to winning instead of waiting.


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>Kicito</b>!
> As a french guy, i have seen quit a few games with the Pietrus Brothers and Boris Diaw, and to be honest I'm amazed how high is Mickaël Pietrus in the draft. Nothing personal, but his game needs to develop a lot, he has no handle, his shoot is nothing like consistent, and he rarely takes over the game . So alright, he can jump over the roof and his shoot will get better, and blah blah blah . . . But com'on a lotery pick ! that's hard to believe.


I think Matt can expound on this more but I will chime in on this. I know the opinion with Pietrus at NBADraft.net is close to yours. We aren't sold on him like other outlets are. He is a fine athlete but in Europe you can stand out a little more than you can in the States if you play above the rim. Mix in a little International hype and you've got yourself a lottery pick. 



> Finaly what do you think of Rony Turiaf ? will he be a 1st round pick ?


I love Turiaf. I think he has lottery potential and could possibly be the best player to come out of Spokane since Stockton. He's a wonderful player that needs to put his offensive game together before he gets to that top 13.


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Now the next change, is too put Maciej Lampe at the 4 spot. It's happening... this guy is too talented to pass up, JYD is doing a good enough job at the 4.


Are you implying that we should move him to #4? I'm not sure what you are saying. Currently he is at #5. He could move up a spot because the buzz around him is good right now. And JYD is very replaceable. Very.



> Jarvis Hayes at #10? He is gonna slide, maybe one of the biggest sldiers along with Reece Gaines.[/UOTE]
> 
> Jarvis will likely see a slide in the draft. I won't argue that. Why? People have forgotten about him. He didn't get to play in the SEC or NCAA tournament. He's been shelved for too long. I know he works out daily because I've seen him in action around Atlanta. He'll be a top 15 player still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the possibility of Ebi slipping to hometown Houston's pick? If he does --- will they pick him?
> 
> 
> 
> I think the possibilities are great but will he even be in the draft? If he stays in, he'll be a draft casuality. Arizona is the jersey Ebi needs the most. If he stays in the draft...why not go to Houston. Sounds good to me. Right now, I've got him on my pulls out of the draft list.
Click to expand...


----------



## OZZY

> Boston will go with a PG and a PF. I would say C but Kaman is the only center worth drafting this year and he'll be gone. I like Barbosa or Ridnour for them. Baker will be hard to trade off. I can't imagine anyone taking his 'services'. I use that term loosely.


 So Mr. Young, you think Kaman is a player? I think he is way, way to similar to Chris Mihm. Both are very good offensive players in college, both around the same height and weight and both are some what soft on defense. Kaman might be a better athlete but I really question his toughness, and that is why Mihm has not been much in the NBA.

P.S. on the Rickert comment, I was just kidding, you guys do great work! Keep it up!


----------



## Devestata

Mr. Young and Mr. Mauer, what do you two think of Carlos Delfino? Will he make and NBA squad? Will he start? Does he have the potential to be an All Star? Who would you compare him to most?


----------



## vostin

Mr. Young and Mr. Mauer, I was curious about Steve Blake. I noticed that he was not a Chicago attendent. Is this because he isn't good enough? Do you think he will be drafted, and if not, do you think he has a chance in the NBA?


----------



## cheezdoodle

*James Lang*

Mr Maurer

I was wondering if you think James Lang has improved or hurt his chances to be picked in the first round with all the craziness that has revolved around him the past 24 hours. He's a bit shorter then advertised but those arms! And him holding his own two games in a row against those older guys has got to say something about the kids attiude no?


----------



## cheezdoodle

one more small question. Do you think my man Matt Bonner will be doing anything more then scratching his nuts come October?
I pretty much gave up hope on Justin Hamilton, Bonner is kind of a unique player, will he be able to find a nitch somewhere?


----------



## NorthEast Wiz

Could Lebron actually be a combination of MJ and Magic? That is what he sounds like on www.nbadraft.net. Sounds like he has all of MJ's athletism and Magic's floor smarts, true?


----------



## #1BucksFan

A question for either Justin or Matt.

Is Travis Outlaw as good an athlete as advertised in his profile? Because at the McDonalds game, he was upstaged by not only LeBron, but James Lang and Charlie Villonueva.


----------



## ucdawg12

Why has Sani fallen off the board? He seems like he would be a good prospect to me, atleast athletically. Has he performed poorly during the workouts?


----------



## TMOD

> Nope, never thought Woods would be 'a star' in the NBA. I never have. He is a fine athlete but he has always been a head case. The story in SLAM magazine was crap. That magazine never writes objective work. They love to always be two steps ahead of themselves. Calling him the Rookie of the Year before he was ever drafted was absurd.


 Yet he was occupying the third slot in the 2002 NBADraft.net mock multiple times? Didn't you share your views with the person who organizes the mock draft? I agree that SLAM is a joke, and that article in particular was among the lowest I've seen them sink. How did you know he was a head case prior to the draft? As I recall, there weren't many issues of that sort before the draft. You guys better think a guy will be a star to put him as the third pick, even if it is a potential pick. What was up with that?


----------



## Positive Role Model

My main question is, why did NBADraft.net change Denver's 2nd round selection (going to New York) from the #31 choice into the #30 choice? Denver won their coin toss with Cleveland, thereby giving Cleveland the higher 2nd round pick. Is there some sort of stipulation based on Cleveland landing the #1 pick that affects the result of their coin-toss with Denver?


----------



## djmyte

Two questions about Bosh...

1 - Does Bosh have a good work ethic and/or the desire to become a dominating player?

2 - Does Bosh really have "franchise" player potential? "All-star" player potential?


----------



## macro6

whats your opinion on Pavel Podkolzine ?

is he for real or all hyped up by the media?


----------



## toiletscrubber

When I look at Sofoklis's mock draft trend it reminds me a lot of Zach Randolph's, first prjected as high lottery picks and then drop to mid or late first round. Why has this happen? Mind that Zach is better than most players that were drafted before him. And when I took a look, I think sofo is still a top ten talent in this draft.

What's do you think of Xue Yuyang's chance of being drafted in the second round, he's a 7 footer with good fundamentals, poor man's Wang Zhi Zhi perhaps?

So now it is pretty obvious that underclassmen are value higher than most seniors, do you think that has an effect on college games later on? Players are less likely to stay in school since they know the longer they stay the more their stock drops.


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> So Mr. Young, you think Kaman is a player? I think he is way, way to similar to Chris Mihm. Both are very good offensive players in college, both around the same height and weight and both are some what soft on defense. Kaman might be a better athlete but I really question his toughness, and that is why Mihm has not been much in the NBA.


I don't know if I'd call Kaman a 'player' but he is definately the most proven and most ready true center in this draft. Pavel has thrusted himself into the 'best center prospect' talk in the last five days but right now Kaman is probably the safer pick.

Mihm and Kaman are both seven foot white guys. That is their biggest comparision but I see where you are going and I kinda agree. Kaman has better foot work and seems to have the position down at this stage of the game. Mihm was a great college player that never materialized. I wouldn't be surprised if Kaman turns out to be a Mihm type of player.


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>vostin</b>!
> Mr. Young and Mr. Mauer, I was curious about Steve Blake. I noticed that he was not a Chicago attendent. Is this because he isn't good enough? Do you think he will be drafted, and if not, do you think he has a chance in the NBA?


Yes. No. No. 

Blake was a great PG at Maryland and had the oppurtunity to play with some great players, under a great coach and in some great games. Talent wise, he isn't amongst the top floor generals. People can argue that till death but he just doesn't have NBA skills.


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> Is Travis Outlaw as good an athlete as advertised in his profile? Because at the McDonalds game, he was upstaged by not only LeBron, but James Lang and Charlie Villonueva.


Of course he is a great athelete, that is why we wrote what we wrote on the profile. He is the best athlete out of the high schoolers not named LeBron. You can't judge a player's ability by the landscape of one game, particularly the McDonald's game.


----------



## JustinYoung

(Concerning Qyntel Woods)



> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> Yet he was occupying the third slot in the 2002 NBADraft.net mock multiple times? Didn't you share your views with the person who organizes the mock draft? I agree that SLAM is a joke, and that article in particular was among the lowest I've seen them sink. How did you know he was a head case prior to the draft? As I recall, there weren't many issues of that sort before the draft. You guys better think a guy will be a star to put him as the third pick, even if it is a potential pick. What was up with that?


Of course I shared my views about Qyntel with our 'mocker' but that doesn't mean he has to follow that. Does it upset me? Sure but he makes the final decision and I can't do anything about that. 

I try to attend as many JUCO events as I can and on occasion I will coach some of the teams. At the Ball Stars camp at Georgia State, I saw Qyntel Woods and coached against him. It was the summer in between his freshman and sophomore year. He didn't seem to care what was going on in the game unless it involved him, his attitude was piss poor and he didn't take over a game like he should have. 

Later in the summer my brother, who played two years of JUCO ball, played against him. He said he literally got into fist fight on the court with a teammate. 

There was always issues with him and drugs before the draft. He was arrested for possession of mary jane while at NE Mississippi. The issues were there that is why he slipped, according to several NBA teams. They believe he had the raw ability to become a great player in the league but I don't think Qyntel has the maturity or dedication to be one.


----------



## Bball_Doctor

> Originally posted by <b>JustinYoung</b>!
> (Concerning Qyntel Woods)
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I shared my views about Qyntel with our 'mocker' but that doesn't mean he has to follow that. Does it upset me? Sure but he makes the final decision and I can't do anything about that.
> 
> I try to attend as many JUCO events as I can and on occasion I will coach some of the teams. At the Ball Stars camp at Georgia State, I saw Qyntel Woods and coached against him. It was the summer in between his freshman and sophomore year. He didn't seem to care what was going on in the game unless it involved him, his attitude was piss poor and he didn't take over a game like he should have.
> 
> Later in the summer my brother, who played two years of JUCO ball, played against him. He said he literally got into fist fight on the court with a teammate.
> 
> There was always issues with him and drugs before the draft. He was arrested for possession of mary jane while at NE Mississippi. The issues were there that is why he slipped, according to several NBA teams. They believe he had the raw ability to become a great player in the league but I don't think Qyntel has the maturity or dedication to be one.


This is true....Qyntel has the talent to be a star but his attitude needs adjustment in order for that talent to fully materialize. Based on talent alone I have said countless times that Qyntel was a high lottery pick but often attitude such as his hinders development and irrates coaches and management. I hope he gets it all together because Qyntel has major talent.


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>djmyte</b>!
> 1 - Does Bosh have a good work ethic and/or the desire to become a dominating player?


Yes. I don't know where this notion regarding Bosh's questionable work ethic or desire started because it is a non issue. He will work himself into a star unlike Stromile Swift. (I'm not saying it is a bad thing to ask the question because others already have.)



> 2 - Does Bosh really have "franchise" player potential? "All-star" player potential?


Yes. Yes. See above.


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> whats your opinion on Pavel Podkolzine ?
> 
> is he for real or all hyped up by the media?


Our opinion of him has always been high since we were the first medium to 'discover' him thus starting the media love affair. After last week, he added more fuel to the media machine, wowing scouts in his workout. And being on ESPN's SportsCenter like he was always helps his image in the public eye. 

Read the latest Draft Buzz, it should answer a lot of questions regarding him.


----------



## chapi

hi people
what about Szymon Szewczyk? Draft this year? Next year? Free Agent? 1st or 2nd round? no shot at nba?
for me he is better than varejao right now!?!


----------



## OZZY

1)How important is wing span in a prospects? I think players like Zimmerman, Massie, Lang, Estill and Hamilton will move up just because of their wing span. Guys like Bogans, Emmett, Jackson Massie were considered to short, but with their wing span I think that changes things.

Zimmerman 6-2, 6-9 wingspan
Massie 6-7, 7-1 wingspan
Jackson 6-9, 7-0 wingspan
Lang 6-9, 7-6 wingspan
Estill 6-9, 7-4 wingspan

2)What do you think of Robert Jackson? I think he could find his way into the draft, has been putting up good numbers and is a big body that can rebound. And has a nice offensive game as well.

3)What do you hear about Rick Rickert, why is his stock dropping so much? What is your take on him, he has gained 10 lbs of muscle and has shown dedication by working out all day for 5 months basically.



> I wouldn't be surprised if Kaman turns out to be a Mihm type of player.


4)Won't that be a bad thing though? If Kaman turns out to be like Mihm than Kaman is a wasted pick, Mihm does not even averaged double figures in scoring or rebounding.

5)Why is Sofoklis Schortsanitis dropping so much. Is he having bad workouts or are teams just scared to have a center that is not over 6-11? I think he could be a great player if he is half as competitive as people say he is.

6)I'm assuming Luke Walton's stock is high because he can pass the ball and is getting great assist numbers in the camp. Would I be right in making that assumption? I think teams are very impressed on his ability to pass the ball, and his toughness is not to bad either, he is willing to do the dirty work.



Thanks for answering!


----------



## pizzoni

*Latin americans prospects?*

Why Varejao and Barbosa stock had fallen so much?

Delfino is just a borderline first round prospect or he could have a "skyrocket" stock like Pavel???

Vranes will go undrafted????

Nocioni, Scola and Hermaan are NBA material? I think Nocioni would be a great NBA player. (Maybe the better from Latin America).

Who is Mauricio Aguiar from Uruguay? He is in the USA working out or he is just trowning his name????

Pizzoni


----------



## steved

Hi, I am a New Zealander and was very pleased to see you sneak Wisconsin SG Kirk Penney in to the end of the second round recently. Was this due to his performance in the Chicago draft camps?


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

> Originally posted by <b>steved</b>!
> Hi, I am a New Zealander and was very pleased to see you sneak Wisconsin SG Kirk Penney in to the end of the second round recently. Was this due to his performance in the Chicago draft camps?


I'm 50/50 on whether I want him to get picked up. On one hand, it's not good for us having another New Zealander with NBA experience, however I don't exactly want to see him at the Breakers either...


----------



## mr_tibo

hi!
In the last mock draft of NbaDraft.net, New Orleans' second round pick is Pacellis Morlende. Is it possible to have more information about him? 
Thx


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> 1)How important is wing span in a prospects? I think players like Zimmerman, Massie, Lang, Estill and Hamilton will move up just because of their wing span. Guys like Bogans, Emmett, Jackson Massie were considered to short, but with their wing span I think that changes things.
> 
> Zimmerman 6-2, 6-9 wingspan
> Massie 6-7, 7-1 wingspan
> Jackson 6-9, 7-0 wingspan
> Lang 6-9, 7-6 wingspan
> Estill 6-9, 7-4 wingspan


I'm not a big fan of exact height and wingspans but if I were asked to pick a more important body trait it would be wingspans. And out of all the guys you list, Lang is helped the most. His play at Chicago certainly helped him in the long run though, not his wingspan. Defensively having long arms is a tremendous help. If a player beats you with a dribble throwing a long arm into the path of the offensive player will certainly slow him down. Shot blocking is easier of course. I think it has it's advantages but this isn't the aviation market, it's basketball. 



> 2)What do you think of Robert Jackson? I think he could find his way into the draft, has been putting up good numbers and is a big body that can rebound. And has a nice offensive game as well.


Too short for the NBA. Will be a decent semi pro.



> 3)What do you hear about Rick Rickert, why is his stock dropping so much? What is your take on him, he has gained 10 lbs of muscle and has shown dedication by working out all day for 5 months basically.


How many Rick Rickert questions must we see? He doesn't have the skills to play in the NBA. 10 pounds on an already weak body doesn't matter. 



> 4)Won't that be a bad thing though? If Kaman turns out to be like Mihm than Kaman is a wasted pick, Mihm does not even averaged double figures in scoring or rebounding.


I agree. I'm not particularly sold on Kaman. Saying Kaman is the best true center in the draft doesn't mean I like him as a prospect. I think he is marginal. I actually loved Mihm coming out though. Figures. 



> 5)Why is Sofoklis Schortsanitis dropping so much. Is he having bad workouts or are teams just scared to have a center that is not over 6-11? I think he could be a great player if he is half as competitive as people say he is.


I think he'll go in the teens somewhere. He's friggin' huge. Big bodies go high. I think Sofo has been around draft conversations for so long people are getting a bit bored with him. He's like Levi's jeans. They've been around for so long people forget how good they are. Other trendier players/brands come along but Levi's always pass the test. So will Sofo. 



> 6)I'm assuming Luke Walton's stock is high because he can pass the ball and is getting great assist numbers in the camp. Would I be right in making that assumption? I think teams are very impressed on his ability to pass the ball, and his toughness is not to bad either, he is willing to do the dirty work.


One reason: Basketball IQ. Walton isn't the fastest, quickest, flashiest player around but the guy wins and makes his team better. Look what happened with him out of the lineup. Arizona lost to LSU. The team looked confused and couldn't run their offense. Walton is a Battier kind of player. You can hate him all you want but the guy gets it done, coaches love him too.


----------



## JustinYoung

*Re: Latin americans prospects?*



> Originally posted by <b>pizzoni</b>!
> Why Varejao and Barbosa stock had fallen so much?


Varejao has actually been on the decline since he put his name in the draft just because he is just so raw and hasn't been consistent enough for teams to draft just based on potential. He's got it somewhere inside of him but maybe just not this year. 

Barbosa may fall out of the first round. At least that is what we've been hearing of late. That surprises me. The reason: his jumper is so bad, teams think he can't be the offensive weapon that he could be. 

The rest of your questions are for Matt.


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>steved</b>!
> Hi, I am a New Zealander and was very pleased to see you sneak Wisconsin SG Kirk Penney in to the end of the second round recently. Was this due to his performance in the Chicago draft camps?


I think it certainly helped refresh his name to the NBA people. Keep in mind though he played wonderfully for Wisconsin and tore it up last summer at the Worlds. I still don't know if he'll make the draft but if Matt Penberthy can play in the league, Penney should too.


----------



## MixMatched

*Travis Outlaw*

Any updates on Travis Outlaw? camps? private workouts?


----------



## gambitnut

> Originally posted by <b>JustinYoung</b>!
> 
> 
> Assuming the Blazers don't trade their picks and stay at #23 in the first and #54 here is who they are looking at.
> 
> PG: Mo Williams, Chris Thomas, Marcus Moore, Marcus Banks, Jameer Nelson. I think Moore is player the Blazers have been high on for a while.


In another thread here, I saw that Moore is pulling out of the Draft.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nbadraft/d03/story?id=1566450

Does this surprise you? Do you think he should have stayed in? What player excites the Blazers now?


----------



## Balla123456789

*To Justin Young / Chris Marcus*

Western Kentucky's Chris Marcus was medically cleared to play after a physical during the Chicago pre-draft camp. Obviously there are still major question marks about his health, conditioning (he weighed 334 pounds in Chicago) and long-term future, but it's probably a given that someone will take a chance on him now in the second round. From INSIDER

Height w/o shoes
7-0 1/2
Height w/shoes
7-1 1/2
Weight
334 
Wingspan
7-8 
Standing Reach
9-6

But Will This Get him Drafted He is Shaq Sized


----------



## hcsilla

First of all this is one of the best threads what I have ever seen.
This is not a miracle since two of the best draft experts are answering questions. 

Some comments and questions

About Pietrus and Diaw:

I agree with Kicito.I saw some games when Pietrus and Diaw played for the french national team and they were almost invisible.

Pietrus is athletic and seems to be an OK defender plus he can hit some threes.
But couldn't you say this about a lot of NCAA swingmen?
I still don't see how and why is Pietrus better than for example Dahntay Jones or Marquis Daniels.

Diaw is tall,skinny and athletic.He is a good teamplayer but that's it.Is this enough to be a 1st round pick? I'm just wondering.

I would take Carlos Delfino over Pietrus. 
Would you Mr. Maurer and Mr. Young take as well?

BTW, your "mocker" doesn't really follow your opinion about Pietrus.

I never understood why was Anderson Varejao considered a lottery pick. He is a fluid athlete with good size but he is raw.Very very raw.


Mr. Maurer, I was a bit surprised when you listed Zoltán Bencze as the 5th most athletic bigman of this year's draft.
Even Nick Collison could dunk on Bencze all day long, IMO.

Bencze can run well on the floor and his movement is well-coordinated but his leaping ability is definitely below average.
He is a good rebounder in Hungary because of his size but he barely blocks a shot.

The agent of Bencze told in the hungarian sport-channel that SEA's, HOU's , MIA's and LAC's scouts have seen Bencze play.
Perhaps were you Mr. Maurer one of those scouts who visited Bencze in Székesfehérvár?

Question to both of you:

How would you rank NCAA PG prospects (including Barbosa and Chris Thomas)) who will enter this year's draft?

I have read several exciting reports from UNLV fans about Marcus Banks.They said that Banks dominated against T.J.Ford and he is one of the top PG prospects this year. Moreover they are convinced that Banks is the most talented player of UNLV since Shawn Marion and he can easily become a very good pro PG.
Do you agree with them?

How would you rank NCAA PF prospects who will enter this year's draft?


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins

Dallas has decided not to convey the 57th pick to Miami. 

Can you use your sources to find out if Miami will use the 53rd pick(from Detroit) to pay for the Lampley trade? They don't have to but Miami fans are posting that they will. 


The best all around 2 in the draft Reece Gaines @ #23 :hurl:

Thank you.


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

When did Boris Diaw become a point guard? Does he play that spot for Pau Orthez?

I realise the draft is not yet done on team needs, but is he the kind of distributor the Sonics could use for Ray, Rashard and #14?

Finally, who do you think is the best PG fit for Seattle?


----------



## VINCE_IS_GOD

I haven't really heard anything about workouts with Chris Bosh ... Has he worked out for any teams yet ? 
If so how does he look ? 
Is his stock rising or falling in your opinion?


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins

Last year you posted a chart of the measurements of the players in a form that was readable to all. I liked that.  I think there was also a report on the strength and running tests but I'm not sure.

This year all I see is a link to the NBA site. Not everyone can read this and from those who have posted the info it doesn't look complete. I don't lke that.  

Will there be a repeat of what we were treated to last year or is this all that will be released?


----------



## Cyberwolf

I got you covered Sickey. I converted it all to jpegs for the people that cant view PDFs. I would have converted to texts but they are scanns to begin with so typing everything out is very time consuming.

Page 1: http://homepage.mac.com/watsonsellshomes/.Public/VitalsA-H.jpg

Page 2: http://homepage.mac.com/watsonsellshomes/.Public/VitalsH-S.jpg

Page 3: http://homepage.mac.com/watsonsellshomes/.Public/VitalsS-Z.jpg

and the boxscores are here if you missed them: http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?postid=395487#post395487

Hope this helps you out! If there are any others that people are having trouble with let me know and I will convert them too.


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins

Cyberwolf: Thank you very much! 

Let me rephrase the question(s) for NBAdraft.net:

1. Where are the stats for the LOTTERY picks? The players given by Cyberwolf are the bulk of the draft but not the cream of the crop.

2. Where are the strength stats that scattered posts have mentioned for a few players?

3. Where are the times for the speed drills?

4. Where are the vertical leap stats?


----------



## Brian.

First off I enjoy the site Mr Mauer and Mr Young.

Can either of you give me some insight on BYU's Travis Hansen? I heard on a local radio station from a so called draft guru (chris monter) that Joe D really likes him at #25. I also read in insider that he was the star of the combine in chicago (strong, very quick etc...) what are your thoughts on him? Thank you for your time.


----------



## JustinYoung

*Re: Travis Outlaw*



> Originally posted by <b>MixMatched</b>!
> Any updates on Travis Outlaw? camps? private workouts?


There isn't anything to be reported that most teams don't already know. I think he's going to be headed to MSU but that is my gut talking. We will let you know if anything changes.


----------



## chapi

> Originally posted by <b>chapi</b>!
> hi people
> what about Szymon Szewczyk? Draft this year? Next year? Free Agent? 1st or 2nd round? no shot at nba?
> for me he is better than varejao right now!?!


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> In another thread here, I saw that Moore is pulling out of the Draft.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nbadraft/d03/story?id=1566450
> 
> Does this surprise you? Do you think he should have stayed in? What player excites the Blazers now?


He has had a terrible couple of weeks and hasn't done anything to prove his worth. Due to the amount of PGs in the draft, it doesn't surprise me that he is returning to school. 

Dick Bennett, WSU's new coach and former Wisconsin coach, will run a slower and much different offense. It should hopefully help Moore master the defensive skills a guard must have for the league.


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>hcsilla</b>!
> Some comments and questions
> 
> About Pietrus and Diaw:
> 
> I agree with Kicito.I saw some games when Pietrus and Diaw played for the french national team and they were almost invisible.
> 
> Pietrus is athletic and seems to be an OK defender plus he can hit some threes. But couldn't you say this about a lot of NCAA swingmen? I still don't see how and why is Pietrus better than for example Dahntay Jones or Marquis Daniels.
> 
> Diaw is tall,skinny and athletic.He is a good teamplayer but that's it.Is this enough to be a 1st round pick? I'm just wondering.
> 
> I would take Carlos Delfino over Pietrus.
> Would you Mr. Maurer and Mr. Young take as well?
> 
> BTW, your "mocker" doesn't really follow your opinion about Pietrus.


Well SFs and SGs are a dime a dozen in drafts so deciding who is better than who is usually a difficult task to tackle. Personally, I'd probably go with Diaw simply because I'm more familiar with his game. Matt is more of the Euro guy, I'm the American (NCAA, High School) guy. 

I don't know if our mocker is really high on Pietrus but rather he is just listening to those within the league and where he may go in the draft. I know Aran's opinion on Pietrus isn't that high. Athletes stand out a lot more overseas. Hence the love fest. 



> I never understood why was Anderson Varejao considered a lottery pick. He is a fluid athlete with good size but he is raw. Very very raw.


I think you said it best. Very, very raw. That is why teams liked him. His stock has drastically dropped but with another year under his belt overseas, the 2004 draft could be a better fit for him.



> Question to both of you:
> 
> How would you rank NCAA PG prospects (including Barbosa and Chris Thomas)) who will enter this year's draft?
> 
> I have read several exciting reports from UNLV fans about Marcus Banks.They said that Banks dominated against T.J.Ford and he is one of the top PG prospects this year. Moreover they are convinced that Banks is the most talented player of UNLV since Shawn Marion and he can easily become a very good pro PG.
> Do you agree with them?


My NCAA PG list in order:

1. Ford
2. Hinrich
3. Ridnour
4. Bell
5. Thomas (yes, you read that right. I'm the president of the Chris Thomas fan club.)
6. Mo Williams

Notice, I didn't put Gaines in that list. If I'm a coach/GM, I'm going to use him as a shooting guard, not a full time point. Banks is not a guy I'm sold on yet. But that could be because I've been so focused on other floor generals.



> How would you rank NCAA PF prospects who will enter this year's draft?


NCAA PFs:

1. Collison
2. West
3. Sweetney

Those three are the only ones that I really like and think will make an impact in the league - impact meaning actual playing time and 8-10 points, 5-8 rebounds a game. I didn't put Bosh in the list because I think he falls into the new, yet undefined hybrid forward position.


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>Sicky Dimpkins</b>!
> Dallas has decided not to convey the 57th pick to Miami.
> 
> Can you use your sources to find out if Miami will use the 53rd pick(from Detroit) to pay for the Lampley trade? They don't have to but Miami fans are posting that they will.
> 
> 
> The best all around 2 in the draft Reece Gaines @ #23 :hurl:
> 
> Thank you.


We will look into the picks. Probably not me but somebody will.


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>Greg Ostertag!</b>!
> When did Boris Diaw become a point guard? Does he play that spot for Pau Orthez?
> 
> I realise the draft is not yet done on team needs, but is he the kind of distributor the Sonics could use for Ray, Rashard and #14?
> 
> Finally, who do you think is the best PG fit for Seattle?


I think the Sonics need to go with a PG at that spot and Diaw isn't the answer obviously. I've always like Ridnour at that spot. I know his workouts have been far from great but he's a local kid of sorts and loves to run. With Ray Allen and Rashard Lewis the focal points, a PG that likes to play the fast break could be a perfect fit.


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>VINCE_IS_GOD</b>!
> I haven't really heard anything about workouts with Chris Bosh ... Has he worked out for any teams yet ?
> If so how does he look ?
> Is his stock rising or falling in your opinion?


Bosh won't slip beyond five. Either Miami or Toronto need him. He will be holding a private workout for both teams this week, according to Tech officials.


----------



## Amareca

> Originally posted by <b>JustinYoung</b>!
> 
> My NCAA PG list in order:
> 
> 1. Ford
> 2. Hinrich
> 3. Ridnour
> 4. Bell
> 5. Thomas (yes, you read that right. I'm the president of the Chris Thomas fan club.)
> 
> 
> .


Chris Thomas is definately the most underrated player in this draft in my opinion.

Really what are the knocks on him? He can do almost everything that TJ Ford can do and is a better shooter. Like Ford he came in as a freshman and ran the team really really well right from the beginning even starting with a triple double.

I would definately rather have Thomas than any other NCAA PG other than TJ Ford.


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> Can either of you give me some insight on BYU's Travis Hansen? I heard on a local radio station from a so called draft guru (chris monter) that Joe D really likes him at #25. I also read in insider that he was the star of the combine in chicago (strong, very quick etc...) what are your thoughts on him? Thank you for your time.


Hansen has really shot up the charts. He has been very consistent and has shown that not only is he unbelievably strong but he can also jump with the big boys. I think bottom of the first round may be a little high. I've seen him in that area by a couple of sites. That may caused by his Chicago showing. I think our selection at 37 is respectable.


----------



## RoseCity

*Justin.Matt*

Is there a Qyntel Woods player in this draft? Meaning that, is there a super talented player who might slip to the middle/end of the 1st round? Kaman seems like a possibility.

Have you had the chance to see Sofoklis play? If so, how does project into the leauge? If not, what kinda things have you heard about him?


----------



## JustinYoung

*Re: Justin.Matt*



> Originally posted by <b>RoseCity</b>!
> Is there a Qyntel Woods player in this draft? Meaning that, is there a super talented player who might slip to the middle/end of the 1st round? Kaman seems like a possibility.


I think Jarvis Hayes could be one of those guys. We've got him slated at #10 but I've seen him as low as 23 by some people. He just signed with an agent and will have several workouts in the next week so his 'stock' may not drop but he could slide to the 20s. I wouldn't doubt that. Unlike Woods, Jarvis will be a NBA player. 



> Have you had the chance to see Sofoklis play? If so, how does project into the leauge? If not, what kinda things have you heard about him?


I've seen him play enough to know that his size alone will put some players into the hospital. He's a big boy. I don't think he'll be an Eddy Curry/Elton Brand type of player. Maybe more like a Dale Davis. Give him a year to figure things out and then he could become a physical force.


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Chris Thomas is definately the most underrated player in this draft in my opinion.
> 
> Really what are the knocks on him? He can do almost everything that TJ Ford can do and is a better shooter. Like Ford he came in as a freshman and ran the team really really well right from the beginning even starting with a triple double.


Inexperience, overall basketball IQ and a loaded PG class is what holds Thomas back. He's proven that he can score. He's proven that he can lead a team but at times he gets a little carried away and works on his own agenda. He needs another year to figure out the ins and outs of the game. ND needs a leader now that Matt Carroll is gone. Thomas needs to step up and fill that role. If he does, I think we'll be looking at a top 15-20 guy.


----------



## TimberwolvesFanBoy

Is Travis Outlaw good enough or have the potential to be a late first round pick by the Wolves? And what are the knocks on Carlos Delfino? Thanks.


----------



## MIAMI1

a lot of people are talking about barbosa and pietrus. are they coming to do private workouts? it seems like everybody is talking about them but there's less info regarding these players compared to others.


----------



## Big John

Has Malik Badiane withdrawn from the draft? How come he does not appear in nbadraft.net's latest mock?


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>TimberwolvesFanBoy</b>!
> Is Travis Outlaw good enough or have the potential to be a late first round pick by the Wolves? And what are the knocks on Carlos Delfino? Thanks.


I think Outlaw has the _raw ability_ to be considered for the first round. He is an athletic freak that the NBA seems to love. I don't think he should be in the draft. In two years we will be looking at a top 10 player if he goes to college.

As far as Delfino goes...don't know really. Haven't watched him enough. I stick to USA and Canada.


----------



## mike

Why aren't there articles anymore? Will it be a all paysite soon?
http://nbadraft.net/profiles/yaoming.htm
http://nbadraft.net/profiles/lebronjames.htm Notice the difference in profiles. I believe Lebron did have a PBA as it is called but it was deleted as a incentive to buy the fanguide. When will the site be updated with regularity, Instead of a new link to the fanguide? Will there be an extended mock this year? The following need updated http://nbadraft.net/2003prospects.htm http://nbadraft.net/Classof2006.htm
http://nbadraft.net/Classof2005.htm
http://nbadraft.net/Classof2004.htm
Thanks


----------



## RoseCity

:mrt: :curse: mike - It is a FREE site. Please be happy they give you anything or get a job and buy the guide!

JUSTIN - What are your thoughts on Jameer Nelson? I like his NBA potential as a PG abunch and think he could be a very good player because of his competitvness and aggresiveness.


----------



## mike

There not updating anything any more besides giving thier guide a plug. I could buy it but why.


----------



## Captain Obvious

It's only two days before the deadline to pull out of the draft but only a couple of guys have. Do you think a bunch of guys are waiting until the last second or are there going to be more prospects staying in the draft this year?


----------



## TMOD

To either of Mr. Young or Maurer...

What are you thought on some of the results from physical testing? The lack of bench strength from Sweetney and Collison was not much of a surprise, nor were their strong verticals...but what about Ford, and his performance in speed and agility testing? Slower than Carmelo? Even with his height, he seemed like he'd be very fast in sprints. Other point guards near six feet (Jermaine Boyette, Jason Gardner) faired quite well...why not Ford? How about Kirk Penney? I'm impressed. Also, as per ESPN apparently Lampe is 7'0 265. 7'0...sure...but 265? He is pretty solid in his base, but 265 seems pushing it. Podkolzine didn't perform impressively in physical testing...do you have any idea what Yao's stats were last year?

Thank you for any input!


----------



## tdizzle

Where do you see Ron Slay going in this years draft? I know he might not have the most athletic ability. But if you saw him while he was at UT (espically his senior season) he carried that team. Hes a gifted scorer and a very good leader in my opinion.

Thanks in Advance,
Todd


----------



## bujabra

*Justin Rowe*

'Sup Justin,

I was looking for info on Justin Rowe on nbadraft.net yet you had no scouting report on the guy. I know he's a senior from Maine and that he's a 7-footer but can you please inform me on his skills and potential. I heard he's a good shot blocker and rebounder! 

Peace:headbang:


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> Has Malik Badiane withdrawn from the draft? How come he does not appear in nbadraft.net's latest mock?


He has said that if he isn't guarenteed a first round selection he will withdraw. Dallas has even said they will take him with their pick at #29 but he wants to go higher than that. That is why he was put into the 2004.


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>mike</b>!
> Why aren't there articles anymore? Will it be a all paysite soon?
> http://nbadraft.net/profiles/yaoming.htm
> http://nbadraft.net/profiles/lebronjames.htm Notice the difference in profiles. I believe Lebron did have a PBA as it is called but it was deleted as a incentive to buy the fanguide. When will the site be updated with regularity, Instead of a new link to the fanguide? Will there be an extended mock this year? The following need updated http://nbadraft.net/2003prospects.htm http://nbadraft.net/Classof2006.htm
> http://nbadraft.net/Classof2005.htm
> http://nbadraft.net/Classof2004.htm
> Thanks


There are articles. It's on the NBA Articles page. We've been incredibly busy with the Draft Guide because we believe it has potential for our site. Mind you, this site is free. There is no obligiation to update on a daily basis in all reality. But we do it as much as we can. 

If we were a full paid site, of course we would update more often. Right now, we have a customer base that we are trying to work with. I'm not saying the site is going to stop updating. We update quite often based on the information that we are hearing. Also, there has been some personal issues that keeps some of the personel away.

The profile examples you gave are bad ones. Both LeBron and Yao Ming are the two biggest prospects in the last decade. Plus the draft has taken on a worldwide appeal and they want to know more about these top players that is why their profiles are so detailed. 

As far as the Class of 20XX rankings. Does that hold a priority right now? Not at all. We will update those at a later date. 

If you have anymore questions regarding the way things are done, please feel free to PM and I will try answer your questions one on one.


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>MagicStick</b>!
> It's only two days before the deadline to pull out of the draft but only a couple of guys have. Do you think a bunch of guys are waiting until the last second or are there going to be more prospects staying in the draft this year?


A lot of players are still trying to get workouts scheduled up to the deadline to either A. re-gauge their draft spot B. try to have that one breakout day in front of a team. This happens every year. 

Plus, while most players don't 'hire' an agent, they have people working _with_ them on getting things scheduled. These advisors are probably telling them to wait to the last minute just in case something happens. Remember, players must reimburse teams for their travels if they return to college. They are just playing everything safe. 

I think we'll hear and see some players withdrawing even after June 19th. Word takes a while to get around.


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> What are you thought on some of the results from physical testing? The lack of bench strength from Sweetney and Collison was not much of a surprise, nor were their strong verticals...but what about Ford, and his performance in speed and agility testing? Slower than Carmelo? Even with his height, he seemed like he'd be very fast in sprints. Other point guards near six feet (Jermaine Boyette, Jason Gardner) faired quite well...why not Ford? How about Kirk Penney? I'm impressed. Also, as per ESPN apparently Lampe is 7'0 265. 7'0...sure...but 265? He is pretty solid in his base, but 265 seems pushing it. Podkolzine didn't perform impressively in physical testing...do you have any idea what Yao's stats were last year?


While these types of things hold some weight, I don't put much into them. Remember Caron Butler failed miserably at all the tests last year. But I'd still take him in a heartbeat. I'm of the school of: If you can ball, you can ball. Meaning height/weight, how much you can bench, whether you run a 4.4 opposed to a 4.5 should be put on the bottom of scouting notes. 

I'm more concerned with Ford's ability to go in front of a screener or through him instead of running behind him. He'll need that strength to go through a PG with a body like Tim Hardaway. You can't measure that with a bench press. It is measured on the floor. 

I'm more concerned with Nick Collison's stamina in the fourth quarter after playing against a Dale Davis or a Amare Stoudamire. Both PFs are very physical, very strong. I want to see how Collison rebounds in the final three minutes of a game and how well his legs are holding up. Doing squat reps is fine and dandy but if I work him out, I want to put him back on the court against two players and see how well he holds up after being in the weightroom. 

Does that make sense?


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>tdizzle</b>!
> Where do you see Ron Slay going in this years draft? I know he might not have the most athletic ability. But if you saw him while he was at UT (espically his senior season) he carried that team. Hes a gifted scorer and a very good leader in my opinion.


Todd,

I don't share your opinion of Slay. I am not a big fan of him. He had a great year and filled the stat book up with a lot of points but as far as a career in the NBA is concerned, I'd pass if I were drafting. He's a huge guy, but like Antoine Walker, Slay thinks he is a three. 

I've said in times past, Slay was the main problem for the Vols over the last five years. He redshirted a year if I'm not mistaken...maybe he didn't. Regardless, his selfish attitude and constant running of his mouth caused more bad than good for UT. I question his leadership ability. 

This probably wasn't the answer you were looking for but it is the opinion of not only myself but a couple of NBA people that I've talked to.


----------



## JustinYoung

*Re: Justin Rowe*



> Originally posted by <b>bujabra</b>!
> I was looking for info on Justin Rowe on nbadraft.net yet you had no scouting report on the guy. I know he's a senior from Maine and that he's a 7-footer but can you please inform me on his skills and potential. I heard he's a good shot blocker and rebounder!


Justin Rowe is indeed a big 7 foot shot blocking player but in a draft that has only two real center prospects in Pavel and Kaman, Rowe hasn't risen to the occasion. Physically, he'll get eaten alive in the league. He's too skinny and has very weak legs. Offensively he struggles. Not a good prospect at all.


----------



## Big John

> Originally posted by <b>JustinYoung</b>!
> 
> 
> He has said that if he isn't guarenteed a first round selection he will withdraw. Dallas has even said they will take him with their pick at #29 but he wants to go higher than that. That is why he was put into the 2004.


So why should Badiane wait until 2004 to go at #20 (which is where you have put him in your 2004 mock) when he could go that high this year? Someone ought to buy Badiane's agent a calculator and teach him how to compute the time value of money. And that does not even take into account the risk of injury between now and then.


----------



## mike

Why are Rick Rickert and Travis Hansen so low? Also why is Chris Marcus not in it all?


----------



## RoseCity

JUSTIN - What are your thoughts on Jameer Nelson? I like his NBA potential as a PG abunch and think he could be a very good player because of his competitvness and aggresiveness.

Also, Would he be better of withdrawing tommorrow and waiting another year?


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> So why should Badiane wait until 2004 to go at #20 (which is where you have put him in your 2004 mock) when he could go that high this year? Someone ought to buy Badiane's agent a calculator and teach him how to compute the time value of money. And that does not even take into account the risk of injury between now and then.


I think the logic is a little sketchy but just because we have him at #20 for next year doesn't mean he can't move up. Or the reverse affect could happen and he could move down. I think the potential for Badiane to move into the lottery is strong just because of the athletic skills he has. Being 29 and 20 is a big difference in terms of money too. That is what it all boils down to 90% of the time.


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>mike</b>!
> Why are Rick Rickert and Travis Hansen so low? Also why is Chris Marcus not in it all?


Simple. Rickert isn't an NBA player. 

Hansen, who is a friend of the site, should be a little higher based on his performance over the last two weeks. I would tend to agree there. But to have him go in the first round is a tough arguement. Keep in mind only 13 or 14 NCAA players will be taken in the first round. (13 internationals and perhaps 2 or 3 high schoolers.) Is Hansen one of the top 15 NCAA players? Unlikely.

Marcus has sooooooo many injury/drive issues that teams don't want to waste a high pick on the big fella. But he should be in the mock, at least somewhere.


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>RoseCity</b>!
> JUSTIN - What are your thoughts on Jameer Nelson? I like his NBA potential as a PG abunch and think he could be a very good player because of his competitvness and aggresiveness.
> 
> Also, Would he be better of withdrawing tommorrow and waiting another year?


Yes, Nelson would be better off coming out next year with Chris Thomas and Mo Williams. Nelson is a fine point guard but like I always say, it is the hardest position to learn and the hardest to draft. You just never, ever know with PGs.


----------



## Amareca

Why is Malick Badiane rated higher than Szymon Szewczyk?

I have seen Szymon several times in the german league and he had very very impressive showings in the playoffs and always had 20 or more points and like 10 rebounds when he wasn't injured. He is not turning 21 until december. He is athletic and finished 2nd in the dunk contest 2nd only to an 5'6 amateur with sick sick sick hops. He is a good shooter also and fans like to watch him (The picture on nbadraft.net must be like 2-3 years old because you can hardly recognize him).

Malick Badiane plays 2nd division basketball in germany. He isn't good enough to play in the first league on an average team. 

Szymon Szewcyk is going to be one of the biggest steals in this draft.


----------



## Big John

> Originally posted by <b>JustinYoung</b>!
> 
> 
> I think the logic is a little sketchy but just because we have him at #20 for next year doesn't mean he can't move up. Or the reverse affect could happen and he could move down. I think the potential for Badiane to move into the lottery is strong just because of the athletic skills he has. Being 29 and 20 is a big difference in terms of money too. That is what it all boils down to 90% of the time.


Yes the logic is sketchy. He had by all reports a great workout in Chicago and he ought to capitalize on that. Why spend another year (or two) playing for chump change in Europe while risking injury? Also, as you point out, he could move down in 2004 if he does not play well.


----------



## Jmmy_James

> Originally posted by <b>JustinYoung</b>
> The profile examples you gave are bad ones. Both LeBron and Yao Ming are the two biggest prospects in the last decade. Plus the draft has taken on a worldwide appeal and they want to know more about these top players that is why their profiles are so detailed.


Justin, 

Where would you place Darko in line with the top prospects of the last 10 years?


Another question: You have Barbosa going to the Pistons at #25. As a Pistons fan, I would love to see it, but I am curious why do you have him dropping so far from previous mocks?


----------



## bbendone

WHY DID JARVIS HAYES move up in the mock so many spots???

He went from being a second rounder to # 7


----------



## Amareca

Jarvis Hayes has never been a 2nd round candidate. He was consistanly ranked in the late lottery at least and at worst might slip to Phoenix at #17.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy

I got another question about who the blazers take...

Here is a list of 10 players that are projected to get drafted (In no order) a few slots up or a few slots down from where the blazers pick. Can you put them in order of best to worst please. 

M.Badiane
Z.Cabarkapa
B.Diaw
T.Outlaw
Z.Planinic
L.Barbosa
S.Schortsanitis
Z.Pachulia 
J.Lang
K.Perkins


----------



## guilherme.rcf

what happened to Varejao? why i cant find any link about him,is he out of or in the draft


----------



## mike

Is there any news on Jonathan Hargett?
Thanks Justin


----------



## wichtelmann

Badiane isn't playing 1st division because he's not an EU foreigner and Frankfurt already has 2 not EU foreigners. I agree with you that Szymon Szwkhdwl (i just don't know how his name is spelled) is a good player with future but rating him over Badiane doesn't make sense. Badiane's potential is way higher. Szymon S. is an athlete and has good individual skills but he is to soft and doesn't understand the game. Badiane is a raw diamond who with a little fundamental workout could rule the Bundesliga very soon (if he withdraws).


----------



## Amareca

Badiane isn't a better athlete than Szymon, he also doesn't understand the game better. He is possibly even older than Szymon if the rumors are true.

I think that the 2 EU foreigner rule only applies in the playoffs anyway. And even if it didn't that would mean that Badiane isn't even good enough to play better than Mario Kasun who was just a 2nd round pick and is still in europe and only doing soso.


----------



## wichtelmann

@BigAmare
Obviously you have no idea of german basketball. The rule about the foreigners is only suppose to count for the play-offs? that would make real much sense. That would mean that the teams would have to play with a completely different team in the play-offs.......which would make about as much sense as your post. 
Have you ever even seen either of them play? I have played against Badiane (and I still wake up at night seeing him dunk over me) and have seen Szymon S. several times (also live). He's ok but in the most important games the play-offs he sucked. He plays like a girl and doesn't know where to be. Don't misunderstand me. He has NBA Potential. But not for more than 5-10min a game absolutely max!
Your great calculation about Badiane being bad because Kasun was drafted only second round is very interesting, too. Kasun is older and individually more developped which doesn't have much to say about potential. If you ask me I don't believe these rumors about Badiane being older either because he still has a childish face and doesn't seem older in general.


----------



## Amareca

I am from germany and I have seen Szymon play many times.


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> Yes the logic is sketchy. He had by all reports a great workout in Chicago and he ought to capitalize on that. Why spend another year (or two) playing for chump change in Europe while risking injury? Also, as you point out, he could move down in 2004 if he does not play well.


Well he's in. We're dumb.


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>Jmmy_James</b>!
> Where would you place Darko in line with the top prospects of the last 10 years?
> 
> Another question: You have Barbosa going to the Pistons at #25. As a Pistons fan, I would love to see it, but I am curious why do you have him dropping so far from previous mocks?


Your first question is tough. It is rather hard to place a top 10 over the last decade. I'll say this: he's a franchise player. Don't expect too much his rookie, sophomore or even third year. But he'll explode and the league will know it.

Barbosa is dropping like a cement cinder block. His workouts have been extremely poor and with guys like Marcus Banks and Kirk Hinrich playing so well right now, Barbosa will slide to the deep 20s, according to our sources within the league. 

Maybe he should have worked on his game more than his English while in Cleveland over the last two months.


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>ThatBlazerGuy</b>!
> Here is a list of 10 players that are projected to get drafted (In no order) a few slots up or a few slots down from where the blazers pick. Can you put them in order of best to worst please.
> 
> M.Badiane
> Z.Cabarkapa
> B.Diaw
> T.Outlaw
> Z.Planinic
> L.Barbosa
> S.Schortsanitis
> Z.Pachulia
> J.Lang
> K.Perkins


That's a lot of players to rank for one pick. So many things can happen. Outlaw is rumored to be locked in with the Blazers but if I were them I'd take a guy like Diaw. He's probably a better defender and if Pip stays around, he'd be able to work with either Outlaw or Diaw the best. I think Diaw could be a Bruce Bowen type of player. Outlaw is still a piece of clay on the wheel.


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>guilherme.rcf</b>!
> what happened to Varejao? why i cant find any link about him,is he out of or in the draft


He pulled out of the draft.


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>mike</b>!
> Is there any news on Jonathan Hargett?
> Thanks Justin


I talked to him a month ago and its been quiet ever since. He's not in a good place right now...baskebtall wise.


----------



## KB21

Justin or Matt,

There is some buzz about the possibility of Jarvis Hayes dropping to the Hawks. Do you think this will happen, and if not, who seems to be the player the Hawks are keen on the most?

There is also some buzz that once the sale to David McDavid is completed, McDavid will hire Tony Razone as the GM. This will definitely effect future drafts.


----------



## mbnewman

If Tony Ronzone is the GM, then he won't be scouting in Europe full time. That was his best talent. The Pistons have made a killing with this guy, but he won't be able to do the same thing as a GM.


----------



## KB21

If Ronzone becomes the GM, I'm sure he will staff the scouting staff accordingly so he can still concentrate on scouting internationally.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy

Could you give me some info on Travis Outlaw. He has visited Portland 3 times in the past few weeks, and it seems that the Blazers have given him a promise. 

I know he can jump over the hoop(Literally, he can grab the top of the backboard). I also know he has no jump shot. 

I fould his stats, and what stood out to me was he averaged 6 assists a game last year. So does that mean he is a decent passer. 

Does he have star potential, or even starter potential?

Any info on Travis Outlaw will be greatley appreciated...


----------



## RD

NBADraft.net -

Why is Sofoklis Shortsanitis so low in peoples eyes? I heard the other day that he is rising fast, and that he might go at #20 now.

I dont pretend to have seem him play a lot, but I have seen clips, and he looks very thick, not fat at all, and is supposedly at least 6'9 once measurements came out. From what I've seen, he seems a lot more coordinated than most 300lbers. And from what I've read, he can score inside, and has a developing outside J. He's got attitude on the court and plays it hard. 

The only knock I see is that he is only 6'9/10, and while I agree that should hurt him a bit, I dont know why it places him so much lower than other guys. I think Shortsanitis should go anywehre from 10-15.

Also, why are people so low on James Lang? I know the weight and height thing, but I dont see it as a big deal. 6'9 and change, and the most important thing is that he has a 7'6 wingspan. He is not undersized at all. I can see a potential weight problem, but in seeing him more lately, he doesnt appear as big as he did at the Mickey D's game. And at that time, he supposedly lost weight. So he's lost more, and kept it off, why is he so low? He seems very agile on the block as well, and with his size, you would think it'd make a him a 1st round lock. I know he's a long term project, but if people were willing to spend a lottery pick on Podkolzine, I dont see what the big deal is about a 3 year wait for a mid/late 1st rounder.


----------



## Lope31

#1. Hi, we all know Detroit will take Darko with the number two pick but what do you guys think about their 25th pick? 

You have had Barbosa up there recently and often Carlos Delfino, I know they are foreigners and have read in your mock but could you describe why you have Detroit taking them?

Is there any chance Detroit will take Ebi, Outlaw, or Lang, Perkins?


----------



## KB21

> Originally posted by <b>ThatBlazerGuy</b>!
> Could you give me some info on Travis Outlaw. He has visited Portland 3 times in the past few weeks, and it seems that the Blazers have given him a promise.
> 
> I know he can jump over the hoop(Literally, he can grab the top of the backboard). I also know he has no jump shot.
> 
> I fould his stats, and what stood out to me was he averaged 6 assists a game last year. So does that mean he is a decent passer.
> 
> Does he have star potential, or even starter potential?
> 
> Any info on Travis Outlaw will be greatley appreciated...


Well, I'm a Mississippi State graduate, and I'm sad to see us lose a player of Outlaw's potential. From what I saw of Outlaw in high school, the only negative aspect of his game was his jump shooting. I think there was big improvement from his sophomore year to his senior year though, but he's still not a good shooter. That just kind of tells you how bad he was when he first started out.

He's a very good passer who is a team player to the extreme. He's also a very good help defender at this point. His man on man defense hasn't been tested yet on the perimeter. He played primarily in the post. When Starkville played McComb at the Hot Bed Classic in New Albany, MS, this year, he matched up one on one with Jackie Butler. Outlaw had 21 points, about 10 rebounds, and about 7 blocked shots. Jackie Butler scored 32 points with around 15 rebounds and about 5 blocks. So, Butler was able to score on Outlaw because he outweighs him by about 50 lbs, but Outlaw blocked his shot quite often. Starkville won the game, BTW.

With that said, I in now way think Outlaw's game is as advanced as Jonathan Bender's was when Bender came out of Picayune. Bender was a tremendous jump shooter who was a legitimate 7-0 tall, and he went to the top of that class with his McDonald's game. I still think Bender will become a player at the NBA level. It's just taking longer than many wanted it to take. I think Outlaw is a better overall athlete than Bender was at the same age, but I think Bender was the better player.


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>KB21</b>!
> There is some buzz about the possibility of Jarvis Hayes dropping to the Hawks. Do you think this will happen, and if not, who seems to be the player the Hawks are keen on the most?
> 
> There is also some buzz that once the sale to David McDavid is completed, McDavid will hire Tony Razone as the GM. This will definitely effect future drafts.


Jarvis would love to go to the Hawks. He's a homebody and would love to keep near his family. Do I think he will fall? Not at all. There seems to be a lot of buzz surronding his name and New York right now. I believe they will go with Jarvis or Chris Kaman. And with the yearly trade speculation surronding Latrell Spreewell, anything can happen with their pick. I know the Knicks' suits really like how Hayes workouted for them. 

The Hawks can do a number of things. A shooting guard would be nice but they don't really need a scorer with Robinson, Terry and Reef on the roster. I think they'll go with a high schooler like Ebi or Outlaw, maybe Lang. Or tbey'll go international and let that player nest overseas for a while. 

I don't know anything about Razone and the Hawks.


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>ThatBlazerGuy</b>!
> Could you give me some info on Travis Outlaw. He has visited Portland 3 times in the past few weeks, and it seems that the Blazers have given him a promise.
> 
> I know he can jump over the hoop(Literally, he can grab the top of the backboard). I also know he has no jump shot.
> 
> I fould his stats, and what stood out to me was he averaged 6 assists a game last year. So does that mean he is a decent passer.
> 
> Does he have star potential, or even starter potential?
> 
> Any info on Travis Outlaw will be greatley appreciated...


Outlaw is an athletic freak, everyone knows that. And I think all of the people that post on this board judge his talent off of the McDonald's All American game, which isn't fair. Outlaw is very talented. I don't know about this "he isn't a shooter" sentiment that seems to follow him. He's improve that aspect of his game every time I've seen him.

Surprisingly, he doesn't race to the rim like he could and should. Maybe it's his lack of size that hurts that part of his game but he could really become much more aggresive. Defensively, he's not bad thanks to his length. 

Don't expect a lot out of him until 2006 or 07. He's very far from a NBA player right now. Two years at Mississippi State would have really helped his game and aggressiveness. He could have been a lottery pick had he gone to school.


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>RD</b>!
> Why is Sofoklis Shortsanitis so low in peoples eyes? I heard the other day that he is rising fast, and that he might go at #20 now.


In this draft, being at 20 isn't really that low as far as talent is concerned. Boston would be a nice fit for him because they are looking for size and strength which Sofo clearly has. But I like him better in the Western Conference just because of the history of strong PFs like Webber, Malone, Duncan, KG, etc. Sofo is a Dale Davis kind of player. 



> I dont pretend to have seem him play a lot, but I have seen clips, and he looks very thick, not fat at all, and is supposedly at least 6'9 once measurements came out. From what I've seen, he seems a lot more coordinated than most 300lbers. And from what I've read, he can score inside, and has a developing outside J. He's got attitude on the court and plays it hard.


Thanks for being honest about not seeing him play. When people see 15 second clips on the internet, they aren't seeing the grand scale of a player's games. Heck, I'll put my lone touchdown reception at Lewis and Clark College on the net, maybe I'll get drafted as a TE in the NFL.  

Sofo is a beast. He's stronger than an ox and knows how to pound players with his size. But keep in mind he is playing overseas. It's comparable to a PF in the PAC-10 to a PF in the SEC. Which one would you choose? See where I'm going? But with all of that said, I think he'll come in a really use his body well. Imagine him on a NBA weight program. Scary. 

Sofo plays in the high percentage shot region of the court, meaning he doesn't stray far from the cup. He needs to become more well rounded over all and work on his defensive rebounding and shot blocking before he becomes a lotto pick talent in my opinion. Maybe the bar was raised awfully high for him and because of that, the expectations are greater. 



> Also, why are people so low on James Lang? I know the weight and height thing, but I dont see it as a big deal. 6'9 and change, and the most important thing is that he has a 7'6 wingspan. He is not undersized at all. I can see a potential weight problem, but in seeing him more lately, he doesnt appear as big as he did at the Mickey D's game. And at that time, he supposedly lost weight. So he's lost more, and kept it off, why is he so low? He seems very agile on the block as well, and with his size, you would think it'd make a him a 1st round lock. I know he's a long term project, but if people were willing to spend a lottery pick on Podkolzine, I dont see what the big deal is about a 3 year wait for a mid/late 1st rounder.


I've never been a big Lang fan in the past, or at least that is what I've told myself. But after going through all of my old notes last week, preparing for the different draft interviews, I've noticed that I always had something positive to say about the big fella. So I popped in some footage and rewatched it. I gotta admit, he's starting to really grow on me. But he's still a project, let's understand that. He went pro because of grades, that needs to be understood.


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> We all know Detroit will take Darko with the number two pick but what do you guys think about their 25th pick?
> 
> You have had Barbosa up there recently and often Carlos Delfino, I know they are foreigners and have read in your mock but could you describe why you have Detroit taking them?
> 
> Is there any chance Detroit will take Ebi, Outlaw, or Lang, Perkins?


Since Detroit will go with Darko, and have their future built around him, I would think they would go after a guy that helps them right away. I know you are thinking 'at 25, how can they get that kind of player?' Simple. This year's draft is pusing players, good upperclassmen, down into the 20s and 30s. Immediate impact players are going to be there.

Barbosa is an idea but I think he's still in the project stages. Maybe a guy like Troy Bell. He's been one of the most consistent players in the last month and he's shown that he can not only score but can run the point. 

If they want to go big, I'd take a guy like David West. He's another guy that played like an animal year in and year out. He'll be a guy that would help them in the playoffs with added size and maturity. 

Detroit really has a lot of options right now. Heck, they could even make a trade to a team and pick up a valuable veteran.


----------



## ATLien

can Bell run the point anybetter than say Jason Terry? maybe the Hawks could get him


----------



## BCH

Here is a quick question.

How does Sweetney not having signed an agent before the early decision drop out date affect his draft rank? Would there be more hype surrounding him if he had an agent to talk him up and spread some rumors about him? I am assuming that Sweetney would sign with an agent relatively soon after officially becoming a part of the draft for good, and I am curious if his draft status is going to rise, though I feel it is way too late in the game for that.


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> can Bell run the point anybetter than say Jason Terry? maybe the Hawks could get him


Not really. Terry is a better player than Bell but essentially they are the same. More of a scorer than a passer. It wouldn't make much since. Besides, they are still invested in Dickau.


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Here is a quick question.
> 
> How does Sweetney not having signed an agent before the early decision drop out date affect his draft rank? Would there be more hype surrounding him if he had an agent to talk him up and spread some rumors about him? I am assuming that Sweetney would sign with an agent relatively soon after officially becoming a part of the draft for good, and I am curious if his draft status is going to rise, though I feel it is way too late in the game for that.


Here is a quick answer:

I don't think his not hiring an agent hurt his stock really. He hurt it on his own, proving that he isn't nearly as strong as he could be.


----------



## BCH

> Originally posted by <b>JustinYoung</b>!
> 
> 
> Here is a quick answer:
> 
> I don't think his not hiring an agent hurt his stock really. He hurt it on his own, proving that he isn't nearly as strong as he could be.


Yeah. If he had joined one of the bigger agents/firms, he could have been working on those types of things while preparing for workouts. Tim Grover's little setup comes to mind, lifting has a lot to do with technique as well as strength, but 3 times is kind of sad.


----------



## ATLien

Caron Butler also had terrible lifts during his workout, but he turned out to be an okay pro  I don't know who the hell the Hawks will pick, they've worked out a bunch of scrubs except for David West


----------



## TMOD

Where is the Marcus Banks - lottery pick thing coming from? I've seen him at 11 & 12 so far on the NBADraft.net mocks...


----------



## OZZY

1)Leandrinho Barbosa really dropped that much, Mr Mauer said he was had probably one of the hottest stocks in the draft 2 weeks ago. I guess something must have changed that.

2)Do you have any inside information on why guys like Banks, Wade and Cook are rising and why prospects like Autsin, Lang and Schortsanitis are falling?

3)Off topic but how did your TV apperance go? Be as detailed as you want

4)Why did some of those highly ranked foregin prospects drop out of the draft when they would be either lottery picks or 1st round picks?

5)Who do you think will be the biggest steals in the 2nd round? Well now that we know for sure what players are in the draft.


----------



## Cam*Ron

*ManHATTEN*

Marcus Hatten is not on the mock, what happened-is he hurt?


----------



## BEEZ

*Re: ManHATTEN*



> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> Marcus Hatten is not on the mock, what happened-is he hurt?


He didnt do that great in Chicago. He doesnt have a set position


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> Where is the Marcus Banks - lottery pick thing coming from? I've seen him at 11 & 12 so far on the NBADraft.net mocks...


He is rising faster than momma's bread. I think the rumors of Boston making the promise upped his stock and now he's right behind Hinrich as far as PGs are concerned. Yes, higher than Ford in a lot of team's eyes.


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> 1)Leandrinho Barbosa really dropped that much, Mr Mauer said he was had probably one of the hottest stocks in the draft 2 weeks ago. I guess something must have changed that.


He just can't shoot, teams aren't seeing what they thought they'd be seeing. He's a little erractic. 



> 2)Do you have any inside information on why guys like Banks, Wade and Cook are rising and why prospects like Autsin, Lang and Schortsanitis are falling?


Yes. See post above about Banks. Wade has been very consistent and Pavel pulling out makes teams go a different direction. And Cook (who is this year's Tayshaun Prince) has been playing exteremly well, to my dismay. Austin isn't showing he can handle the rigors of a true PF. Sofo peaked and hasn't caught up to the hype and Lang (who I admit I like now) isn't falling, staying the same. 



> 3)Off topic but how did your TV apperance go? Be as detailed as you want


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=36794&forumid=8



> 4)Why did some of those highly ranked foregin prospects drop out of the draft when they would be either lottery picks or 1st round picks?


Like who?



> 5)Who do you think will be the biggest steals in the 2nd round? Well now that we know for sure what players are in the draft.


Carl English, Josh Howard (if he slides), Ron Dupree


----------



## JustinYoung

*Re: ManHATTEN*



> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> Marcus Hatten is not on the mock, what happened-is he hurt?


No, he's a shooting guard. And what BEEZ said.


----------



## The True Essence

whats wrong with undersized shooting guards? Francis, Iverson, Wagner, and now Bell and a few others. Why not Marcus? Can you be more detailed than just saying that? Hes been having some good workouts, he beat Bell and Gaines one on one in detroit, and the knicks GM loves him and has been watching him for years now. Why would Justin Hamilton go ahead of him anyway?


----------



## JustinYoung

Everyone...

On behalf of NBADraft.net, we just wanted to say thanks to BasketballBoards.net and all of the posters on this thread for their continued interest in the site and the NBA Draft. I believe this will go down as the greatest thread in the history of BBB.net. Thanks for all of your intuitive questions and your patience as we tried to answer everyone's questions. I look forward to doing this again next year.

We won't be able to answer any more questions on this thread because the draft is soon approaching and we are working the phones to get the most accurate info there is. 

On draft day be sure to go to the site every hour as we update news, rumors, player's quotes, coach's quotes, agent's quotes as well as information we get from other members of the media and our own personal sources. It will, as it always is, the best and most informative place on the web for the NBADraft.net.

Thanks again and enjoy the draft!!!

JY


----------

